# My 2nd try at a grow. micro grow



## Ganja_Greg (Nov 29, 2007)

:watchplant: well if you didnt see my other journal , my 1st plant got root rot & snapped off so i gave up on it being as stressed as it was from the start & seeing how i have a new sprout to work with,  so this will basically be covering my new grow and hopefully all have better results with a new pot and new soil with more irigation. thanks again all pics later today


----------



## ThinkGREEN (Nov 29, 2007)

Hope to see some Pics....

GROW ON!!!

ThinkGREEN


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 29, 2007)

Great, Hope this grow will be better:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## itsfournineteengotaminuit (Nov 29, 2007)

Good luck and good green......Toke it


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 29, 2007)

details of your grow would be nice in your grow journal.

like soil?? hydro?? light??? soil?? nutes and you know..

neways.. 

GOODLUCK..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok so here is some updated pics of my plant as of today (Unknown strain) its about 3 weeks old from seed now.  this is being grown in the same soil my last plant was in that died of root rot , ive fixed the irigation of the pot that it was in. and added some different dryer soil.  and i now watering every 2-3 days depening on dryness of the soil. the soil is of unknown brand no nutes added yet.  also have a purple kush sprouting 

Lighting: 4100 lumens of CFL's for one square foot. with color spectrums from 2700-6500 all threw the spectrum.  24/7 lighting for veg currently.

1 Circulation fan

box is made from a cabinet lighting with dull alumminum foil (im cheap).
it has a lower intake hole where fan in located and upper exhaust hole at the top of the box. as well as about 9 1/4 sized ventilation holes and 2 1" vent holes.  the temp stays around 78-88 degree's depending on the weather. here's some pics


----------



## akirahz (Dec 10, 2007)

your just doing one plant eh, god man i hope its female


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 10, 2007)

2 actually , one unknown ( the big plant ) one purple strain , just a sprout right now


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 10, 2007)

I will watch.... interested in micro grows these days.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 11, 2007)

DAMN! this thing has grown double the size of the pics already, im thinking about 12/12 tonight and switching all my lighting to 2700k dont want that thing filling the entire inside of my grow box with bush!  anyways will have pics up tomorrow after the first night of 12/12


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

OK so i started flowering last night turned off all the lights and blocked off all holes where light could get in at 11pm and watered plant.  woke up this morning around 11am checked on plant it was 60 degree's in there and plant seems to be drooping. what i mean by this is the leaves arent purked up anymore like normal there kinda pointing downward.  this is obviously from either overwatering or low temps?


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 12, 2007)

Mine do that also, and for me it was an adjustment to the light, and temps. However, water sitting overnight with out the lights on might have caused this problem as well as the roots might be saturated to the point of overwatering effects.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

ya i aint watering this thing for acouple days , with the fan and lights back on the soil seems to be drying up on top which is good im just gonna leave it alone and see what happens , seems like overwatering to me tho to. which i need to chill out on cuz thats the reason my last plant died lol will have some more pics of my purple strain sprout soon. its pretty pathetic looking right now tho so gotta let it get alil bigger


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

Heres some updated pics as of today , showing some of the drooping thats going on , ive determined it must have been over watered no way its underwatered thats for sure ive been watering it every 1-2 days depending on dryness of the soil. but last watering i put alil more then i should have. going to let it dry for the next 3 days or so


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

is 3 weeks from sprout to soon to be flowering? im going for a dwarf style plant didnt want it to get to vegative and big i havnt limited space. will this work?


----------



## md.apothecary (Dec 12, 2007)

About your watering concern, you would be well advised to read this thread

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19899&page=3

scroll down a bit to the picture updates he has on his plants and his commentary. BE SURE TO FINISH THE THREAD to find out it was actually underwatering.
Remember, the top of the soil isn't where it matters, it's under the top layer that matters when it comes to moisture content.

Anyway, you can flower whenever, however if you don't have alternating nodes or preflowers, you might need to wait a tad longer for it to begin to show signs of sex/buds.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

ya by looking at those you can just tell there underwatered , mine just seems to be slightly drooping at every leaf end tip. after going threw quite a few journals and grow guides i think that from the temp droping 20-25 degree's colder then it normally is in my box and putting alot of water in right before i went lights out.  a full pot of water + Big temp drop might have stressed the plant it was my first night of 12/12 the plant has been on 24/7 since germ. and it was a COLD night last night..  i have a fan in my box that doubles as a heater fan but with the door shut and the heater on low it would probably heat up to atleast 100 degrees in there so i dont use it. the lights in there currently keep it perfect temp. guess well see how it looks later tonight.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 12, 2007)

Plants back to normal looking purky and happy.  i threw a GE 6500k 100w equiv CFL spiral back into the mix and pulled out a 75W Equive CFL spiral2700k just to make sure plants getting proper light nutrients for its stage. things seem to be back to normal tho!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 13, 2007)

Noticeing some light green , yellowish spots on some of the newer leaves.  is some of the after effects of overwatering?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 14, 2007)

Looks good Greg Hope you got a couple of young ladies grown. I notice when i am starting out in small pots With the heat from my 400 whatt lights and fans blowing that I have to water more often until I get them into their final pots or bags. Than the soil stays moist a lot longer. IMO its better to under water than over water. I killed my first grow by over watering and adding nutrients to soon. PATIENCE IS THE NAME OF THE GAME !!!
GOOD LUCK LOOKEN GOOD SO FAR!!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 15, 2007)

Heres todays update , got the over watering problem under control, plant has doubled in size since last pics, if it looks yellowish its cuz of my 2700k CFL's its really nice and healthy green actually =) let me know what you guys think this is technically my 2nd grow but this is the biggest plant ive had so far.. also no sign of sex yet been in flower for 3-4 days now. maybe in the next couple weeks well see some MJ Va-jay-jay.  Leave love!

The Ganj..


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 15, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 15, 2007)

Looking good Ganja Greg!

In a few of the pics,from here there seems to be a bit of twisted leafs?

WM


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 15, 2007)

ya i think im short on lighting. plants trying to move towards it . ive been trying to adjust plant as the day goes on for now , about to add 2 more CFL's to make it 5 + 1 bar floro giving me 6k lumen for 1 square foot pretty much.  any other reason why the leaves would do that besides lighting issues?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 15, 2007)

pH problems.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 15, 2007)

i gave the plant some MG crap nutes last watering? could this have anything to do with the twisted leaf?  where do you get distilled water from just any grocery store? havnt rly looked into it


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 15, 2007)

It's not a problem,but if it gets worse then give a flush.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 15, 2007)

i heard you got some males in your outdoor grow? or all males?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 15, 2007)

Nah,just 1 possible male.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 15, 2007)

ah cool cool well good luck to you! hope all goes well on your end and this end! doing this all on a 0$ budget so im pretty impressed how far ive gotten , plants only under about 3800 lumens right now of CFL.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey guys , quick update kinda , actually wanted to ask a question , i included a pic with diagram to help , just wanted to see if this is what i think it is? the early stages of female white hairs? and also heres how my purple sprout is doing. looks alittle dark on the ends of the new growth? thanks all


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 17, 2007)

Nah,they aint the hairs they just show when the plant is about to show.

Lookin good


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

so that is where the hairs will come from IF it is a female and also where the pollen sack will come from if its a male?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 17, 2007)

The Pistals,or sacks will form very close to them.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 17, 2007)

quick question what happens if i put a plant into flowering before it has pistals or alternating nodes? any one have any exp with this technique of flowering plants before there rdy to creat a dwarf style plant?


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 18, 2007)

wow looking good


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 18, 2007)

> quick question what happens if i put a plant into flowering before it has pistals or alternating nodes? any one have any exp with this technique of flowering plants before there rdy to creat a dwarf style plant?



You can flower directly from seed. The plant will develop one large main cola. There will be little lateral branching.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 19, 2007)

OK so big update kinda , just added more lighting , upgraded light bulbs was at 3900 lumens. now im at 8000 lumens for one plant! , plant has been in flowering for 8 days now and has grown about 2-3 inches atleast. when i smell the very top of the plant where the cola grows from it smells like kush? anyways heres some pics!
let me know what you guys think


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 19, 2007)

nice lookin setup all together hombre


----------



## rubbfuzz (Dec 19, 2007)

awesome!! how far above are those lights?


----------



## sweetnug (Dec 19, 2007)

Put those lights an inch from the top.  They can take it for sure.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 22, 2007)

rubbfuzz said:
			
		

> awesome!! how far above are those lights?


 
3-4 inches.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 22, 2007)

GG,hows it going?

Any updates?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 22, 2007)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> GG,hows it going?
> 
> Any updates?


 
Heres todays update everyone. plants been in flowering for 10 days getting to the 2nd week mark hoping it shows sex soon. as i pointed out before on page 2 in my diagram what i thought were female pistals.  well alot of them seem to be getting longer and turning white sooooo i hope that means what i think it does...  also threw a pic of the little purple strain sproutling up here which is growing quick and loving the 12/12 from seed. 

Current set up. 8,000 lumens for one square foot.  2 side lights 1 CFL and one mini bar floro. and 4 over head CFL'S , box temp stays around 70-90 degree's ( and love it)  probably monday go pick up my first flowering nutes been doing it mostly all organic mostly. but want it to grow alittle faster soo im guessing nutes should do the trick or bat guano..  still debating organic or chem..  anyways heres some pics , if you havnt been keeping up with this big plant is some random street sack seed and has lots of red on branches if that helps determine strain lol... and little plant is purple kush..


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 22, 2007)

Looking very nice GG.

Will you be Tying(LST)down any branches?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 23, 2007)

not sure probably not just because its my pretty much my first grow and and dont want to mess with it rly, plus i got a good foot and a half atleast for the plant to grow more and if i take the shelf thats at the top of my box out it would be me like 2 and a half feet of grow room.  width isnt an issue..  plant could be 3 feet around if need be lol.. LST does look intereresting tho , could stuff a giant twirling MJ plant in a little box lol i think the cola area will start showing sex first just cuz how much it grows every day.. and how im inducing flowering early for a dwarf style plant..


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

People who havnt tried LST seem to be some what 'intimidated' by it.

I would recommend it,it will produce alot more bud sites,and give you a higher yeilding plant.Its really quite easy,i can find you a great link if your not sure about how to do it.

Check out my latest updates in my G-Grow.The biggest plants are 4-6 weeks old with over 7 side branches.

The JTR clone has over 15,shes gona be a BIG ***** come harvest


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 23, 2007)

ive got about 11 future bud grow sites on the big plant so far , that good? and 12 side branches. including 2 coming from side of cola.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah its good,come harvest you could have over 20 nice colas if you were to LST.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 23, 2007)

Alright alright all look into it more =) damn u wise man! lol ima end up killing this thing watch haha


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

Nahhh,you'll be fine mate 

If ya need any help on it,dont hesitate to ask


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 23, 2007)

sometimes i lst and  topp.topping makes for a nice bush the more u top the bigger the bush.if your plant is still vegging id top it and try lsting on the next grow if your worried about killing her goodluck.PS


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 23, 2007)

naw actually its in flowering , started early for dwarf style plant , 12/12 from seed creates a smaller plant with less harvest but a really big cola..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 23, 2007)

i actually did it 24/7 lighting for 3 weeks then switched to 12/12 been like that for 10 days now , already noticing sparkles on leaves..


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Dec 23, 2007)

oh i see then id let it be.its not recomended to lst well flowering.PS


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 23, 2007)

PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> its not recomended to lst well flowering.PS


 
Could you explain why?

Seeing as it dosent stress the plant,i dont see how it can do any harm?

Ive seen MANY grows and through out the grow the plants where LST'ed,including when flowering.


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 23, 2007)

*Those plants are looking good my man. I would like to help you out with LST but I don't know much about it. Best of luck.*:smoke1:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 23, 2007)

i love that last shot there, very cute plant ya got


----------



## Growdude (Dec 23, 2007)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Could you explain why?
> 
> Seeing as it dosent stress the plant,i dont see how it can do any harm?
> 
> Ive seen MANY grows and through out the grow the plants where LST'ed,including when flowering.


 
I dont like to LST in flower because when you do what was the top most part of the plant, where the biggest buds will be, is now bent down and less developed areas are now the top most part.
These areas are not vegged up enough to grow the best cola's. so the best area is to low to get the growth hormone and the new area dosnt have time to vegg into a huge cola.

Its not going to hurt the plant just the harvest, but is the thing to do if your just overgrown.


----------



## SAHM318 (Dec 23, 2007)

so starting 12/12 lighting from seeds make the plants smaller and flower earlier?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 23, 2007)

SAHM318 said:
			
		

> so starting 12/12 lighting from seeds make the plants smaller and flower earlier?


 
starting the plant from seed to harvest on 12/12 will create a smaller then normal plant with a bigger main top cola and less side budding.   what i did is vegged for 3 weeks with 6500k CFL's at 24 hour 7 day a week lighting. then once i hit 3 weeks i put the plant into a its flowering switched to 12/12 and started using 2700k CFL's early before there were alternating nodes or Pistals. this will create a smaller style plant with lots of bud sites , just dwarf sized compared to most ppls standards of plant height width.  ideal for micro grows.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 26, 2007)

OK... soo acouple post back in my journal i was noticing these green hair like things growing upward up the side of my stalk.. i made a diagram and pointed them out wise man you said they were where either female or male parts would grow close to..  soo ive been watching them alot and today i noticed towards the bottom of the plant the hairs have started growing outward and there "WHITE"!  now im not gonna get to excited yet seeing im still a newb technically and they could just be dieing off or somthing and yellowing.  plants been growing healthy normal def here and there , i havnt been giving any nutes since week 3 veg.  the plant is now 1 month 1 week and 1 day old any suggestions on cheap organic style nutes would be great!  

Also when you look at the plant , its starting to look like it has some kind of sativa in it possible the top leaves are very thin and numerous for how small they are while the bottom half of the plant looks indica.. i dunno you guys decide. thanks for checking out my journal!

Make sure to check all the pics , theres a pic in there showing the top hairs that are still green and upward , look for the one were they hairs are pointing outward and there white, on the stalk but node..


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 26, 2007)

They look OK,could be better though.There craving a feed!.Im using Fish Emulsion(Organic fert) with my grow,and love the stuff.

The pics arnt close,or clear enough to see any female flowers.

Can you get a close up,macro?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 26, 2007)

pic one to the right of the picture shows the stem and a node of branches if you look right in the middle of that node on the side of the stalk, u can see them pretty easily. i will work on pics , ya they need nutes huh? there not filling out like they should , what do u think about the having indica and sativa in it?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 26, 2007)

I see what your talking about,but i cant really tell if its those green stalk things,or hairs.

Do they come in pairs?,as in are there 2 hairs to each place they come out?

The same is happening with my bagseed.It started of to be more an indica,then as it aged its starting to put skinnier leaves.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 26, 2007)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> I see what your talking about,but i cant really tell if its those green stalk things,or hairs.
> 
> Do they come in pairs?,as in are there 2 hairs to each place they come out?
> 
> The same is happening with my bagseed.It started of to be more an indica,then as it aged its starting to put skinnier leaves.


 

yes they are 2 for each side .


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 26, 2007)

This is what your looking for,the 2 white hairs.Notice the green stalk right next to it..

Is that what yours is like?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 26, 2007)

no there actually growing out of the side of the stalk not between 2 branches.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 26, 2007)

Can you get any macro shots?


----------



## SAHM318 (Dec 26, 2007)

I looked at the pics and it looks more like new leaves coming in than the pistils that wiseman posted.

Thank you for responding to my question a few days back.  Hope you had a great Christmas.

GG-How tall do your plants get?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 26, 2007)

well ive never had a dwarf plant all the way to harvest yet.  some of my buddies showed me the method and a few ppl on here.  fully grown i would say 1 1/2' - 2' tall.  my plant is 1month 1week and 2 days old and its alittle under a foot i belive.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 26, 2007)

Got some nutes , there lilly milly Vita bloom Bloom Fert. 0-10-10 , they look like small rocks heres some pics , did i get the right ****?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 26, 2007)

There grandular ferts,they dont work as well IMO.

Soluble,or liquid nutes is what ya need


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 26, 2007)

OK soo wiseman ive been checking out that pic u sent of the pistals and i think i either found where there going to come out of or balls.  u guys decide again pics are best i can do with cam i got aint got no crazy 5000x zoom cam sry guys.  all circle um


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 26, 2007)

also , about the nutes i got. should i just sprinkle them across the top of the soil then water like it says , or should i let them disolve in water and crush them up and feed them as liquid.   its all i can get right now and the 0-10-10 is great for Flowering.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 26, 2007)

I have the same green hair thingys in my bagseed plant too...i hope there not balls


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like a male 

Yeah you put them on the surface and water.Ive never tryed crushing them then putting them in water,so i cant call on that.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 27, 2007)

ya my friend was saying that in the pic they look like balls but if you look at them close up they look like a flower bud with a point at the top.  just like that pic minus the 2 hairs poking out so im going to wait it out acouple more days , if the balls keep getting bigger im just gonna pluck it and transplant my purple in the big pot. well see.. lets hope its atleast a hermie lol better then a male


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn hope it's not a male man!
But it's still a nice looking plant
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 27, 2007)

If they dont have hairs,there sacks and a male.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 27, 2007)

well those " balls " just popped up like 2 days ago i heard sometimes it takes awhile for the hairs to poke out i just hope thats all lol , i know its probably a male i just want to belive its a female still


----------



## akirahz (Dec 27, 2007)

give em 4 more days see if they shoot out some pistils, butt like wise said, they look like testes 

heres a shot of my boys about 14-15 days into flower i think -- had a terrible digi cam back then, it was the best i could do


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 27, 2007)

If they are balls, Keep your eye on them because they can burst quickly and pollinate and ruin your whole crop!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 27, 2007)

Possible Hermie.  im seeing no sacks on lower half of plant.  just waiting it out , the moment i find out for sure its a 100% male i think im just gonna pluck it and transplant my purple strain in a bigger pot and start over. well see..  i see the frustrations in growing 2 plants lol , there's a pretty damn good chance that the reason this thing might be hermie was because of my lack of exp but im not sure the sacks are soo small they could burst open in acouple days with some fat pistals. CROSSIN DA FINGAS MON!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

OK so the plant is indeed male at the top , im starting to notice lots of balls up top but nothing on the lower half , if i top this thing in half and cut off all male part of this hermie will the lower female part live and grow female buds? i also got the purple in a big pot now and its loving it. pictures soon! ,


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 28, 2007)

OK guys , well i chopped HIM/Her down  smelt great and really skunky , it was probably the hardest thing ive done since saying good bye to my GF when she took a trip up to idaho.  I have the plant broke in 3 pieces in a zip lock right now is there anything i can do with this chopped plant? i heard you can make stuff with the leaves and stems ,  anyways ive rearanged the lighting in my box and like i said earlier transplanted the purple Non-Bagseed strain into a bigger pot moved the other pot out of there disinfected the inside of the grow box and im just waiting now for this plant , soo all be updating you guys , 

Lets start over,
Lighting about 9,000 lumens of 2700k CFL's , Temp's about 70-90 degree's , soil for this new plant is alot differnt ive mixed alot of sand and dirt into the bottom of the pot as well as mixed granulated nutes in with the soil the plant seems to be loving it and there will be plenty of nutes in there for its growth , now i just have to determine how old this plant is.  
Its been on 12/12 since sprout with the other big plant thats now dead.  going for a dwarf again. Heres some pics.

Edit: purple kush sprout 2 weeks 5 days old.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 28, 2007)

its too bad you cant do several at once man to increase your female chances, i mean theres no way you could move to a smaller pot and stuff 4-5 plants in that space for a 12/12 from seed grow so you can see the sex as fast as u could and conserve space? Just a thought i was having, pretty sure youve had it already and got your reasons for stickin with 1


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 29, 2007)

akirahz said:
			
		

> its too bad you cant do several at once man to increase your female chances, i mean theres no way you could move to a smaller pot and stuff 4-5 plants in that space for a 12/12 from seed grow so you can see the sex as fast as u could and conserve space? Just a thought i was having, pretty sure youve had it already and got your reasons for stickin with 1


 
ya rite now im on a 0 dollar budget , ive spent nothing but electricity on this grow and maybe like 5 bucks for SOME of my CFL's everything else was free,  smaller pots might work but when i plucked the "big" plant yesterday the roots def werent bound just pretty damn plentiful, im going to use coffee cans now there not as wide and i could probably fit 2 more in my grow box easy to make holes in etc and keep your soil warm.  but when i went to go find my seed stash it was gone:doh:   i must have vacumed them up on accident when i was cleaning the box out.  soo living where i do i dont think ordering seeds is safe will just have to wait for another bagseed sack thats been pollinated.  i did have 10 purple kush seeds but there gone =( atleast one is still growing tho i rly hope this ones a female cuz im getting frustrated heh...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 29, 2007)

also should i keep my circulated fan on when plant is in its dark period?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 29, 2007)

Ah sorry it turned out to be male Ganja Greg.

You can smoke the leafs,but after my little episode with them i certainly wouldnt recommend it.

Yes,leave the fan on 24/7 if you can.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 13, 2008)

Well guys as you all know my last plant was a male and i was gonna call it quits but ive just been watering and triming dead leafs off my other plant since then which was a baby in my last grow and today i had the courage to take a look to see if it was showing sex well i am almost 100% sure its a female the plant is alittle rough looking it got some stress and chem burn from its transplant into different soil.  but its pulling through missing some of its bigger fan leafs but what can ya do... its starting to smell very good and i hope in another 2-3 weeks some buds will start poping up. all put some pics up tomorrow sorry cam dead.

GG


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 13, 2008)

Sounds good GG


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 13, 2008)

sounds great bro good luck and sorry about the male ,,


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok guys heres the pics of how shes doing.  when i transplanted her i mixed in quite a bit of granulated fert with some of my own preferences mixed in for drainage.  the plant has been through alot of stress also when i transplanted her i had to rip off some of the roots because they were growing into the side of the foam cup they were in.   so shes been burnt , trimmed and stressed. also if you havnt been keeping up with me i grow dwarf plants plants that have been tricked into showing sex very quickly using lighting techniques and lighting color fully mature they are only around 1-2 feet tops..  with large main cola's and less lateral growth.

OK about the plant its a bag seed from some purple strain we bought , Extremely high quality weed. worth about 100 dollars an 8th where i live.

Its been on 12/12 and somtimes 10/14 or even 14/10 since its sprouted but mostly 12/12 lighting , using roughly 10,000 lumens of 2700k CFL's

Temps mostly upper 80-100  anyways lets get to it heres some pics!

this plant was originally grown for fun and wasnt taken care of to much.
Course the one i do spend alot of time on turns out to be a male! lol:fid:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

guess ive lost my following =P


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 14, 2008)

Heres acouple pics of what this particular strain im growing looks like fully mature. one from far away and one close up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 15, 2008)

*Looking good GG. That's the down side when growing with seeds mang the damn males. Hope your next one is a female. Here's some of that good old FEMALE GREEN MOJO.  *


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 15, 2008)

Yo GG,that Big Book of Buds was done by Subcool wasnt it?,plants are lookin great man.

Hes got some seriously wicked stuff.

I know him off a forum i use,my god he realy shows his experience 

Im growing Jack The Ripper(which you may find in that book) its a cross between Jacks Cleaner and Space Queen(both may be in book)

Sorry for this little rant


----------



## biggreenthings (Jan 15, 2008)

hey GG.

im currently doin 2 grows - if you wanna look @ my other grow journal it has all the details.

but ive got 6 on 12/12 & i am tryin to do this micro grow.
NEVER even heard of it until i came across your thread.

any advice?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 15, 2008)

biggreenthings said:
			
		

> hey GG.
> 
> im currently doin 2 grows - if you wanna look @ my other grow journal it has all the details.
> 
> ...


 
Big: pretty much try to keep the lighting as natural as possible , stay 12/12 all the way through the grow from sprout to finish. and keep your lights really close to your plant so they dont stretch to tall for your micro grow area.   its all just technique rly maintaining a natural 12/12 and making sure the light is almost touching your plant with about 2-3 inches of space between the bulb and plant.  also keep your lumens pretty high durring its lighting period. and make sure its dark time is pitch black , not even a faint moon light.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 15, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Yo GG,that Big Book of Buds was done by Subcool wasnt it?,plants are lookin great man.
> 
> Hes got some seriously wicked stuff.
> 
> ...


 
ya wise man subcool wrote it , awsome book i have 2 of his books jack the ripper is some potent stuff if i remember correctly my friend grew some in his raffters of his dorm room when we first went to college and its pretty much the reason we dropped out lmao.. just kidding =P


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 19, 2008)

Well im borred so i thought i would do an update.   plants gotten about an inch taller and pistals are coming in nicely Finally a female! ahww..   took a few shots of what i see every morning when i turn on the box.  plants starting to look sativa to me now but could be wrong.  again this is bagseed purple strain.  tasted like purple kush to me had the bag it was in looking like there was coke in it afterwards so man crystals.  soo im hoping this is a High quality strain atleast whatever it may exactly be.   anyways ramping on 

Ive taken the desk lamp out for now its been getting to hot in there even when its 35 degrees out.  plant seems to like it better but well see lately shes just been filling outward new branches and bud spots have been poping up like crazy.  some chem burn still but shes pulling through and now that the buds will start coming in soon shes gonna start eating up alot more of those bloom ferts which should clean out my over ferting job once and for all,  which ive been flushing alot.  

she was underwatered for the first time in my growing exp.  usually my plants are throwing up water. anyways heres some pics!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jan 19, 2008)

great lookin plant. looks sativa to me as well. the white widow im workin on now is sativa, can't wait for the smoke. keep it up man.


----------



## peruvian skunk (Jan 19, 2008)

looks good man cant wait to see some big buds


----------



## akirahz (Jan 19, 2008)

She's a real beauty man, how many watts you flowering her with, and how many lumens ya packin? I'll be awaiting some more pics as she flowers


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 19, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> She's a real beauty man, how many watts you flowering her with, and how many lumens ya packin? I'll be awaiting some more pics as she flowers


 
well im using 3 , 32 watt cfl's two 22 watt cfl and a mini bar 20w cfl. 

puting off about 9k lumens for 1 square ft. 1 plant. 

ya now i hope shes not a skunky smelling plant. or all have to start investing in air filters and such.  she smelt like skunk 2 days ago and now doesnt smell like anything maybe its my alergys lol.. anyways thanks for stoping by everyone!


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like you have a nice,healthy sativa GG 

Nice work!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 20, 2008)

yay twice the flowering time! go team sativa!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 21, 2008)

*She is looking great GG. :aok: *


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 22, 2008)

Well heres how shes looking.  lots of new branches almost 3 inches long each. filling in nicely alot more full then my last plant was.  She has now been named Alice by a helpful friend of mine and she is 44 days from sprout been on 12/12 from seed.  anyone got anykinda idea when all be harvesting?  well heres some pics enjoy.  

Also started Germing some fat ugly Seed i found in some stress lol.  soo all keep updates on that now to..

added some more outside views of the box for anyone looking for a similar design.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 22, 2008)

Heres the rest of the pics, sorry bout the messy room =P


----------



## Chuck E. Cheeba (Jan 22, 2008)

hey yah gg .... congrats on your grow man .... 

 something for you to concider is your growing in a coffee can .... usually this isnt good for roots and or your baby .... reason y is one the coffee can absorbs heat from your lights making it possable for your roots ta burn up from the heat under your lights ... though you may not feel it im sure the baby does ... and two the reflection on the bottom of the leaves from light shining up from the silver lips of the can will make thats thing stretch like no tomorrow .. just something for yah ta think about .... though in my grow i did the same thing i noticed that the can in my grow was inhibbiting my plant from growing and was starting to collect rust in the bottom of the can ....If anything transplant to a plastic potter or a plastic container that isnt transparent ... Im sure that your baby will appreciate it and show yah the love ...

 Some green mojo for your grow ... :watchplant:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 22, 2008)

Chuck E. Cheeba said:
			
		

> hey yah gg .... congrats on your grow man ....
> 
> something for you to concider is your growing in a coffee can .... usually this isnt good for roots and or your baby .... reason y is one the coffee can absorbs heat from your lights making it possable for your roots ta burn up from the heat under your lights ... though you may not feel it im sure the baby does ... and two the reflection on the bottom of the leaves from light shining up from the silver lips of the can will make thats thing stretch like no tomorrow .. just something for yah ta think about .... though in my grow i did the same thing i noticed that the can in my grow was inhibbiting my plant from growing and was starting to collect rust in the bottom of the can ....If anything transplant to a plastic potter or a plastic container that isnt transparent ... Im sure that your baby will appreciate it and show yah the love ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bent526 (Jan 23, 2008)

Does she smell?  I'm a total noob, and I'm wondering when the plants really start to smell.  

Thanks!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 23, 2008)

she looks nice


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 23, 2008)

Bent526 said:
			
		

> Does she smell? I'm a total noob, and I'm wondering when the plants really start to smell.
> 
> Thanks!


 
if you put your nose pretty much on the very top of the plant it has a faint pine/skunk smell to it but not strong enough to smell other wise. once it gets semi mature buds on it i will have to invest in some air filters and odor control.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 23, 2008)

*Everything is coming right along and looking great GG. Keep it up and you'll be smoking some dank bud before ya know it my friend.  *


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 25, 2008)

Just stoping in, plants doing great gets bigger every day lots of new branches on exisisting branches and fan leaves on new branches are getting quite big almost half the size of large fans.   i almost am starting to notice quite a bit of alternating nodes , especially at the very top of the plant and on new branches.   probably do a pic update tomorrow might even have me a wiseman lookin plant =P   

Anyone guesstimate on a plant thats been 12/12 light cycle since seed and with 9,500 lumens of CFL's  how long sativa's can take to get to harvest?  its at like 45-46 days now.  Thanks again 

GG


----------



## akirahz (Jan 25, 2008)

well some can take 12 weeks, thats what 84 days? .. but most take about 9-10 i think 63-70

do you have pre-flowers yet? are you aware that it is a female then? hope this helps


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 25, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> well some can take 12 weeks, thats what 84 days? .. but most take about 9-10 i think 63-70
> 
> do you have pre-flowers yet? are you aware that it is a female then? hope this helps


 
yes its a female, and has pistals.  thanks for stopping by akirahz good info!  

Well i decided that im gonna try to start doing an update every 2 days, it really shows how fast these things actually grow.   Well heres how shes doing! moved box to a more stealth location alot of traffic in my room lately. the box is back in the closet now with clothes and what not in front of it still sounds ilke a fridge tho lol.  

the one pic showing the pre flowers and nodes is best i could get there so small still u cant see them that great. anyways enjoy! 

Peace , GG waiting , :watchplant: :watchplant:  till the day :joint4: .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 26, 2008)

*She's a beauty GG that's for sure. :aok: *


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 26, 2008)

Thx TBG for stopin by,  im quite proud of this plant now much nicer looking then the last =)


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 26, 2008)

using the method ive used on this.. 12/12 from seed , CFL's , etc  how tall could this sativa get by harvest  ive got 2 to 2 1/2'   of space possibly more with modifications.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking great GG,keep it up!

You can expect your plant to double,if not triple is size after you do the switch.Seing as it's a Sativa,more likely triple


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 26, 2008)

Great.... lol  should of LST'ed this one, to late now.  all just have to strap down what i can when i have to.  thanks for stoping by wiseman!  

Sativa + micro grow = difficult... for lack of a better word


----------



## BenDover (Jan 26, 2008)

One sexy lady you got there! :hubba: 




			
				Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> Great.... lol  should of LST'ed this one, to late now.  all just have to strap down what i can when i have to.  thanks for stoping by wiseman!
> 
> Sativa + micro grow = difficult... for lack of a better word



You can do some supercropping on it now to make it grow bushier. Or, just tie down some of the bigger stems.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 26, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Looking great GG,keep it up!
> 
> You can expect your plant to double,if not triple is size after you do the switch.Seing as it's a Sativa,more likely triple


 
oh also i never did the switch from veg to flower cuz its been in flowering since i put the seed in dirt. forgot to mention that


----------



## Thorn (Jan 28, 2008)

howdy how is your baby doing atm? I'm having mega heat issues with my micro grow, and its only been in there for a day or so! Gonna send u a pm GG bout ur fan.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 28, 2008)

Alice is doing good.  she hasnt grown very much in the last few days im running out of room very fast in my box will have to take out shelf at the top soon for an extra ft of room or so...  no idea how im going to hang lighting either..  

was going to do an update but lack of growth and grow box make over are in dire need.   will probably update tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey GG,use the Supercropping method to deal with height.

I put a tute up in the DIY section


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 29, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Hey GG,use the Supercropping method to deal with height.
> 
> I put a tute up in the DIY section


 
thanks once again wiseman going to check for it now. have no clue what supercropping is. and is it somthing i should and can be doing durring flowering?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 30, 2008)

Well i feel Alice has grown alot since last update soo i decided to show you guys whats going on. im completely out of room tomorrow i am taking out top shelf of the box which should free up another foot of room and going to cut a hole in the bottom of box to drop down the bottom flooring of the box another 5 inches to floor level seeing as there is a gap that goes underneath the box. giving me all together almost 2 foot of extra grow room..  i noticed today that some of the brand new top leaves have been resting on the actualy bulbs burning some of the leaves alittle.  

been giving nutes here and there.  probably give a full dose next watering i use granulated ferts so they work for a long time..

Also have 2 new sprouts not sure which one im going to keep.   one is a seed that came from the same sack alice came from another is a random bagseed we got from some medium grade weed.

cant remember which sprout is which tho =P

Heres how alice is doing updates again tomorrow night with new box set up.

added a pic to show the shelf area that im freeing up at the top of my box that the lights are currently straped to.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 30, 2008)

last pics of some of the pistals coming in on one of the bud sites.  also a top view shot showing some future bud sites.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 31, 2008)

She's getting big 

Good job with them mate.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the update, she's looking lovely  I say keep the other 2 and LST them down or just play around with them and experiment. By the time their bigger, alice will prob be ready for the chop


----------



## akirahz (Jan 31, 2008)

shes a mighty fine bush, can't wait too see some flower development!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys also forgot to mention im on 14/10 now 14 off 10 on.  moving in about a month an a half or so..  you guys think i might be able to harvest by then? She is 55 days old now been on 12/12 since i put the seed in dirt.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 31, 2008)

im gonna say yes, i think you could get em chopped by then on that light regime


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 31, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> im gonna say yes, i think you could get em chopped by then on that light regime


 

man i hope so.. gonna **** if i have to move a 4 foot MJ plant across town into my new place. just a quick run down on my specs again

9,800 lumens 1 plant.  12/12 and now 14/10 light schedule.   keep in mind i dont have timers and my brain strays on what time im supposed to turn it back on sumtimes =P.

soil is my own special mix of basic potting soil , dirt from where we live , granulated ferts, sand , urine.. 

Temps around 70 -100 degree's


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 31, 2008)

i want to add another 2 CFL's , do you guys think it would make any difference? seeing i already have almost 10k lum for 1 square foot.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 31, 2008)

personally i think u got loadsa light already, u shouldn't need to add anymore. just ,make sure their all at the 2700K end of the spectrum. I had to do the same to my light cycle in my last grow cos we moved but i didn't more light. the change in amount of light did speed it up alot tho!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jan 31, 2008)

hey thanks for stoping by Thorn ya im using all 2700k you can tell in the pics by the amber colored light 6500k's are like almost blue/white..  i didnt do a veg stage with 6500k then a flower stage 2700k on this plant , it was strait into flowering for alice on 2700k's

guess im just trying to get her to squeeze out those buds as fast as possible not that i would really want to rush such a pretty girl its just i dont have much time left here. and wanta good 5 oz sack before i go =)


----------



## mero (Jan 31, 2008)

hey bro! 
lookn very nice! 

i will also be doin 12/12 from seed at one stage..but with HPS instead of cfls and i will be in a DWC system instead of soil.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 31, 2008)

invest in a timer stead of more lighting haha


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 1, 2008)

Well Alice got first full nute since i transplanted her.  And ive started to LST new sprouts.  also buds are starting to develop rapidly  there is now pistals at every node and there starting to cluster up on the bud sites.   Not much longer now!  

Cant wait to have the feeling of smoking my own home grown bud.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 1, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> Cant wait to have the feeling of smoking my own home grown bud.



Tis a great feeling :hubba:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 1, 2008)

eh borred took acouple more pics today tried to get as close as possible to one of the bud sites to show pistals this is pretty much how all the nodes look... here they are added acouple other pics as well letting her get some natural light today.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 1, 2008)

She looks great ganj...Keep it up man ill keep my eye on this lady :cool2:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 1, 2008)

Just measured her.   shes now 15 inches tall  or 1' 3"  , still dwarf sized!


----------



## akirahz (Feb 2, 2008)

cant say i approve of the image file names (gaysex.jpg)!?! haha but i def approve of the pics, very nice bud-site development going on there, good size too, 15 " is kool i think.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 2, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> cant say i approve of the image file names (gaysex.jpg)!?! haha but i def approve of the pics, very nice bud-site development going on there, good size too, 15 " is kool i think.


 
LMFAO sry bout that my picasa pre saved it as that cuz the last pics i saved were these pics of cartoon gay guys doin it that i sent to my Uncle and friends lol soo ya my bad!


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 2, 2008)

rofl


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 2, 2008)

Well i decided this morning when she woke up that i was going to strap her down today.. not so much an LST job but a ghetto strap down to save me 2 inches total =) plus i hear you can get more bud from a plant in this position ( see pics) ? all take new pics when her top turns back toward the sky.  

Also as i said yesterday i started to LST my new sprouts,  ive chosen to use alternate material for LST'ing then the normal string , rope , floss.. for now once they get alittle more of a stalk all switch over to some string or rope... wanted to start them early on it so they get used to it and theres not alot of stress later in its life.  not really to worried bout these little two there more of a moving in gift im working on for my new roomate =)  probably will keep them in one pot as well for a bush like effect =) as well as LST all the way to harvest.

also some pics of the bud development,  hairs/pistals about 1 CM longer then yesterday morning
shes now around 13-14 inches tall instead of 15 1/2"

Thanks for reading guys GG


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking good man! Keep it up...When she gets used to LST you'll have a nice Bush! :ccol2:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 3, 2008)

well Alice has almost fully adjusted to being straped down ( LST ).  Also i trimmed acouple lower leaves and branches to let air flow better make its way under the plant.

Shes almost shaped like an S now

Also i took one of the baby branches i cut  off the bottom of the plant and for shits stuck it in some dirt after i cut the stalk an an angle well the damn thing rooted last night lol...  soo alice **** out a kid over night which is in the bucket with the sprouts ,  if she does good i think all pluck sprouts and go full bore with Alice # 2 but i would like to have some different bud.. Would this Alice #2 be 100% female since i took it from one? pics later..

Bud Development continues pistals longer every day, side branches that normally grow out and up are now tops and have stretched accordingly with the LST job.  Bush Effect should be in about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## akirahz (Feb 3, 2008)

Wowzer she's tall, hope you don't have ta LST too much more, but if you do it should be an interesting harvest.

Now that you said you've taken a clone, why not take allot of clones off Alice and stick them all in 1 container for a nice sea of green.. guaranteed all females too since you cloned Alice so easily it sounded, take maybe 4-5 more clippings off her, if mine were bigger and had some decent branches id be doing it -- 

The time is drawing nearer, shes a nice plant bro I'll be on the side here


----------



## Thorn (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice one GG. I think the clones taken from a female are 100% female, but then I guess any plant can change to hermie if it gets too much stress, but maybe some other growers know better than me :S

Dont let us go without pics for too long


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!  probably do some pics in acouple days want to let her get nice and adapted to the LST and the bud development to pick up again.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 3, 2008)

not sure clone gonna make it,  got her soaking in water came home today and she looked just about dead well see how she does.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 3, 2008)

So far seems like you have the same results as my 12/12. Still takes over 4 weeks to show sex, and still grows tall. So to me it doesn't seem like 12/12 from the start is the way to go. Maybe for "some" strains, but not for most. I think the lowryder strain would be ideal for a micro grow. CH


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> So far seems like you have the same results as my 12/12. Still takes over 4 weeks to show sex, and still grows tall. So to me it doesn't seem like 12/12 from the start is the way to go. Maybe for "some" strains, but not for most. I think the lowryder strain would be ideal for a micro grow. CH


 
In the long run a plant thats done 12/12 from the start might end up being 5" to 1' shorter then a regularly veged/flowered plant. all depending on strain , pot size ,  soil , ph , lumens etc...  My buddy's currently using the same seeds i used to grow alice and hes got some 2-3'ers and we started 1 day apart.  each plant under 6 CFL's,  except he used 6500k CFLs for Veg then is in flowering now with 2700k CFL's (The Correct Way).  with some nice looking buddage but his plants also look alot different then mine sure leaves are the same just the actual shapes of the plants etc alot different all try to get some pics to show. 

If your looking for a plant to grow in micro stick to indica's for obvious reason's. Sativa are meant to be grown tall and in a larger set up, Trying to dwarf them is a strange process.   

Theres alot of really good strains that reach 2' fully grown just ordering seeds isnt really a smart option for me currently. so i stick to whatever i can get and it happend to be a sativa =P


----------



## Brouli (Feb 4, 2008)

yeaaa  there are strains that work better with 12/12 start to finish white W.
papaya, ultra haze # 1 and 2  , but for micro grow u need something realy small like lowryder but you will not get as much out of.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

well im thankful that i can atleast have a 2 1/2' - 3' plant in my micro grow cabinet. alot of ppl try to squeeze full size plants into a PC case or somthing this is just idiotic but still interesting to see what they can make happen..  

But a 2 - 3' MJ plant will have an can have quite a bit of bud on it soo im happy =)

When we say micro stealth grow , we mean somthing smaller then a closet def indoors and Hidden.   Doesnt mean nessasarily that we all have 1' of grow space =)....


Anywho going to do a pic update here pretty soon just letting alice adjust to everything buds are coming in nicely , they become more visable everyday


Lets hope i still have some what of a following still =)  i think thorn and  midnight toker and aik are all i got left! lol..  plants with out buds get kinda borring sometimes understandable!  hurry buds! so i can impress again lol


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

Well heres some pics of how alice is doing,  took pics of various bud sites to show the different development as well as lots of full shots to show how i sort of LST'ed her,  as you can see alot of tops now as she adapts to LST and bud sites stretch accordingly.  well enough chat i gotta run enjoy the pics! 

Oh and sprouts are still sprouts.... clone soaking in water and had to raise lighting again another inch.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

Before LST, 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=46330&d=1201908956

After LST,
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=46705&d=1202166512

bud sites can be found easily by spotting the bright green area's


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 4, 2008)

Visiting family in cali =) current street selection =P


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 5, 2008)

*Alice is looking great GG. What is the flower time on her? *


----------



## Thorn (Feb 5, 2008)

she's lookin sweeter than ever GG and that street bud looks nice too  I should take a pic of our street bud before we break into it hehe


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 5, 2008)

well shes been on 12/12 for 58 days now , her total life time.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 5, 2008)

shes now on 14/10


----------



## Thorn (Feb 5, 2008)

ok well i was gonna take a pic but the our street bud broke apart  boo oh well.

GG how old was she when she first started showing hairs?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 5, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> ok well i was gonna take a pic but the our street bud broke apart  boo oh well.
> 
> GG how old was she when she first started showing hairs?


 
1 month old thorn , about 33 days or so when it first showed pistals..  my male bagseed plant that i vegged then flowered took almost 2 months i belive all look into that.


----------



## sillysara (Feb 5, 2008)

hey greg u LST those plants they look great!!


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 6, 2008)

She's got some beautifull tops on her mate


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks wiseman i was begining to think i was losing my following lol.  ive decided im probably not gonna post anymore picture updates for another week , to two weeks..  My pic updates are sum what borring hehe soo next time they wont be!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

damn this thing is going crazy now baby buds are visable from like 5 feet away rather then very close up

She got a full dose of nutes again today and a good watering.  the way things are going i just might be done in 6 weeks.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

oh and im using a 0-10-10 granulated fert for anyone who hasnt been following this borring grow lol


----------



## Thorn (Feb 7, 2008)

hey man it aint boring! she's lookin great with the LST, u can defo tell where more bud sites are! Can't wait for more pics


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey man it aint boring! she's lookin great with the LST, u can defo tell where more bud sites are! Can't wait for more pics


 

ya man after reading about LST i was kinda a skeptic..  but now after acutally doing it the results are pretty obvious.. it doesnt just make your plant smaller and save room it also increases the amount of bud you will end up with..  

alice doesnt even have side brances anymore there all tops now lol..

well thanks for sticking around thorn!!  i hope i can keep some ppl interested! i love to hear what you guys have to say about my grow.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Alice is looking great GG. What is the flower time on her? *


 
um... not entierly sure the full flower time on her TBG.  She is technically bag seed but i do know shes a purple sativa strain ( the weed she came from was some of the most potent stuff ive smoked in SO CAL) cant wait to head back to holland this place stinks of smog! haha jk love cali..  probably like 7-10 weeks flower time i suppose like most sativa.  but keep in mind shes been on flower since i put seed in soil..  i dont got room for vegative stages just a young guy with no cash and a cabinet i jacked from my parents garage!

ive been smoking MJ for about 5 years strait now and i hear so cal has some of the best buds in the world even tho its illegal lol..  im sure all end up with a good heathly harvest soon enough with some nice potent buds.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

Dry + cure sounds kinda scary tho.. nervous to mess up the harvest.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 7, 2008)

Nah man i'm sure you'll do just fine, and don't worry i'll be watchin til the end and i'm sure some of the wise men around these parts will help you out with anything they can


----------



## Brouli (Feb 8, 2008)

dont worry  its going to be good you just gonna have to wait


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 9, 2008)

well i havnt looked at her in two days was traveling.. just poped the box open today and man shes loving life.  no nute burn after full dose just LOTS of pistals everywhere and buds.  my camera i usually do close ups with is broken and now im using this canon powershot a630 and have no idea what it can and cant do lol soo i did the best i could,  

Zoom on pics if you can there really high quality and you can see the pistals and buds from a distance now really amazing to watch guys im so excited and quite proud of this grow..

This is my First female and like 3rd plant ever i think its going pretty good for 3 dollars spent so far...and the 1% increase in electric bill.  My friend whos been growing bud for several years came and checked her out today said i should have a pretty awsome harvest for one guy.  im hoping for 3 O's what do you guys think?  21 bud sites 

Looks like a branch is trying to battle the top for superiority! 

anyways heres the pics thanks for checking in guys! All and any opinion's welcome!

GG


----------



## Thorn (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW man she is bushing up reeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaal good!!! I can't believe u only spent $3 lol! u are one LUCKY guy!!!


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 9, 2008)

whatup GG... grow is lookin great man. i b stopn in from time to time to follow long. 

peace

http://boards.cannabis.com/


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 10, 2008)

*Whats up GG. It's hard to tell how much your gonna get off any given plant. The only thing you can do is wait and see what ya get. Just remember mang it's gonna be FREE! :hubba:  By the way mang she's looking great. :aok: *


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 10, 2008)

She's a stunner mate.She is lookin great!

I think counted like 16 budding sites on here 

Yeah man,you'll be fine for harvest,you've got a cupboard to dry it,or a house? Ill be dryin my outdoor crop,outdoors..talk about stuffin it up  

IF i can make it to harvest,plots been flooded.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 10, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> She's a stunner mate.She is lookin great!
> 
> I think counted like 16 budding sites on here
> 
> ...


 
that sux wiseman bring some dry dirt up there with ya dry up some of that water.

i actually need sum good idea's for dryin, and cureing.

thanks everyone for checkin in!


----------



## akirahz (Feb 10, 2008)

i'm gonna guess and say around an ounce and a ½  -- anyone wanna take that bet?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 10, 2008)

all say 2!


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 10, 2008)

ill say 2 as well, i read the thread from start to finish, when i get a male, i still flower it, because i only grow one plant at a time, then you dry the leaves and stem, put them in a bowl of rubbing alcahol until the alcahol evaporates, usually a day or two, remove the stem and leaves, then your left with this gooey stuff, let it harden, then whats left is all the useable thc in the male plant, usually takes about 2 weeks


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

Mini Update.... LST continued

Alice is doing great she stretched quite a bit over night i measured her today and she was 17"!!    pistals buds get a tad bigger everyday

LST was increased again today as she has gotten used to the last LST job,  slight bruise on the stem from last LST but already healed and all is well no breaks and not to much stress, plant is pretty flexible now.  shes now back down to 14-15"  damn sativa in a micro grow *** was i thinking lol..  its a challenge but im sure when this is over it will be worth it.  im not gonna mess with her again for awhile as i had a day dream of me snaping her in half and it rly freaked me out soo ya! 

pics in acouple days peace! GG


----------



## Thorn (Feb 11, 2008)

haha a day dream!! nice to hear she's coping ok tho! I had a dream (night-dream lol!) the other night that my plants turns out female  so hopefully that one'll come true!! I so hope my sativa won't grow too big..but well if it does i'll just have to find a remote home for her somewhere outside!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

you can dwarf those sativa's even the tallest strains , im hoping mine wont be any bigger in the long run then 24"


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

LST + small pot + constant damp soil + 12/12 from seed = mini sativa which is still a big mofo


----------



## Thorn (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, well i have a reasonably big pot for my baby and the soil is usually pretty dry (i'm trying not to make it too damp because of the damn fungus gnats or what ever they are that i had in my last grow). Oh and its driving me crazy watchin my plant too and i see it everyday lol! Love you plant tho, can't wait for more pics


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 11, 2008)

im still watchin, i just had another purp. haze come through TODAY, wish me a sea of glorius sexy ladies


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for stoping by chronic 420,  Hope ya get some sexy apple bottom hoes bro.. i really am as excited still as the day she showed sex its just eating me up inside!


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 11, 2008)

well, my other purp haze sprot hermied, so, i planted it outside, right before the balls burts, im gonna dry her, and use the alcahol methon i have to get some "TAR" it is all the thc that was in the plant, so it should gimme a pretty heady high, im just hoping that this haze will be female, because if it is, im gonna flower, then re-veg, and keep it as a mother, and just keep cloning, btw, how much are timers, i just have an alarm clock that ill set to ring at 7 every day, A.M & P.M. and i unplug the lights, or plug them back in on this schedule, seems fine to me


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 12, 2008)

freindly little bump, to keep it on the front page


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

thats what i do just turn the lights on with my cell phone alarm


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 12, 2008)

oh, and i have a new sprout, Purple haze x white widow, gonna cal it "purple people eater"


----------



## Thorn (Feb 13, 2008)

chronic, where did you get you 'purple haze' seeds from?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

mini update

well lots of the orignal branches at the bottom that just have big fan leaves on them are drying up and dieing off.. dunno if i should or should not have done this but i plucked about 2 of the dieing branche/fan leaves and the few other leaves that are dieing off on the bottom i just left so the plant can absord there nutrients.

buds are an inch tall at each site. hairs getting really long hasnt quite adjusted to the last LST but top as bent back atleast..  i havnt touched her much or moved her around just trying to let her do her thing.  ive been watering her 14 oz of water every 2 days.  to much? to little?  opinions! 

thanks for readin guys GG,

Pics in acouple more days. maybe tomorrow


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> chronic, where did you get you 'purple haze' seeds from?


yep, i found the place for the SUPPOSEDLY extinct purple haze seeds, they are here, ALONG with MANY other seeds
http://www.weedfarmer.com/


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 14, 2008)

oh, and i stopped my grow, my probation officer found it, thank god she didnt report it as long as i ripped it up and flushud it in front of her


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 14, 2008)

bummer chronic.....but better than taking any more penalties.

GG

its normal for the lowest fan leaves to start turnin yellow and diein off.

as for pluckin them......??? i always leave mine on til they fall off with the touch.


How do you know you plant needz 14 oz of water? that sounds like a low amount of water to me but then again mine are fed 27 gallons daily LOL   :headbang2:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

well its a micro grow , and im using a lined bean can to grow it , about an inch taller then a big coffee can.   i was told that you water until water starts coming out of the bottom..  soo just curious what maybe the micro growers out there are watering..  27 gallons!  my god man what do you have a frickin crop?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 14, 2008)

i have no idea how much i water my one plant, i jus water and feed it whenever i think it needs it but generally every 2-3 days. As long as the plant looks healthy GG it should be fine, and heck you've brought it this far ok  Don't worry too much about the leaves starting to yellow and die off, i think thats just what generally happens when the plant starts putting all its energy into budding.

When we gonna get our next picture update?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey thorn thanks!
Update Feb 14 2008,
Subject: Alice

Well guys everythings been going good , shes growing buds at a slow crawl like any sativa..   totally adapted to last LST branches started stretching accordingly,  the 2nd lst was mainly done because of height restrictions.


the sprouts... , the bagseed is indica dominate. and probably 5x bigger then the purple sativa in there with it..  thinking bout getting sativa out of there and getting the indica ready for when i do the chop on alice i want to be able to grow 1-2 plants while im smoking the pot off the last 2 plants.. anyways guys enough jibber jabber heres the pics enjoy

and again thanks for stoping by and taking the time to give me your opinions!
ps. sorry bout creep man feet in top left.


----------



## akirahz (Feb 14, 2008)

She's a primo bush, the younguns are looking good as well.. -- can play count the bud-sites on that bush of yours


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks akirahz,  plucked the purple sativa sprout i had , it wasnt growing anymore i have it soaking it water just incase i decide to put it in its own cup. and i decided i would keep the bigger indica dominate plant over it and try my luck with some bagseed.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 15, 2008)

looking good man...there's a sure fight there for tallest cola haha!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

thx thorn,  just waiting and waiting... this weed better be really good!  next grow im going for strains that are just naturally small, like lowrider or somthing else indica then all dwarf those probably have like 5-6 of them.. i dont wanna be stressed about height and what not next time!  

anyways guys i think i probably will try to harvest in 5-6 weeks of course depending on how everything looks , jewelers loupe coming in mail today i belive so all be able to get up close and check whats going on. 

anyways guys its time for some bud..  peace!

GG


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 15, 2008)

also want to grow , the strain , ICE it looks awsome.

http://www.seeds-marijuana.com/ice.html


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 16, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 16, 2008)

yea i love them really white frosty strains like ice and chrystal though never grown them and never tasted them but man would i love to. When i bought my afghan seeds i almost got Chrystal instead but it was my first try so got something more resiliant.


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 16, 2008)

GG would you, well, after all you've been through, would you suggest doing this kinda thing for those who don't have much space? Also whats the size of your grow box?

Cheers man, you got one sweet looking plant there! 
Smoking homegrown has gotta be such a feelin  ...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 16, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> GG would you, well, after all you've been through, would you suggest doing this kinda thing for those who don't have much space? Also whats the size of your grow box?
> 
> Cheers man, you got one sweet looking plant there!
> Smoking homegrown has gotta be such a feelin  ...


 
hey sebstarr thanks for stopping by man!  my box is about 40" tall and 20" wide both ways...   i can grow like a 2' plant maybe alittle more etc..

i would def suggest doing this if space is an issue , micro growing can be really fun and a great challenge at the same time..  you dont need 100's of dollars to grow upscale bud.  Wheather you want to grow one plant or a few theres always a strain for the job as well..

as far as smoking my own homegrown i think i should know that feeling in about 4 weeks =) maybe alittle more..

if space is a major issue sebstarr i would personally recomend the strain lowrider and its relatives or indica dominate plants, and if you cant order seeds then you will be like me and will just have to try your luck with random bagseeds..  which isnt always bad especially if the bag you got it from was REALLY good. ( aka purple kush =). )

I would not suggest doing tall sativa strains in a micro grow unless you plan on doing 12/12 from start and LST and a small pot and constant damp soil...

I would also not suggest High wattage HPS lighting in small grow boxes...  pretty much HPS + micro grow = your own personal plant cooker..  with 6 CFL's in my grow box i cant barely keep the heat regulated... so you get the point , hope this info helps man if you have any other questions just send me a private message or check out some of the other micro grow journal on the site , i know Thorn is actively doing one and a few others like akirahz and midnight toker i think


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 16, 2008)

Cheers man, how do you manage to fit 6 CFL's into your grow box? Seems lik it would be a bit of a squeeze to me.

Or am i just being blind?

EDIT: also, whats your general set up like? I was planning on basing my general set up on yours, as it seems a cheap, easy, and (looking at your plant) effective way!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 16, 2008)

Directly above the plant i have a 400w light socket that i have a Y splitter connected to with 2 other Y splitters screwed into that one. Theres 4 32W 2050 lumen CFL's in that. then i have a desk lamp hung upside down with a 26w 1750 lumen for under and side lighting on the left side.   and a Mini Bar style CFL thats straped flat on the Right side of the box thats like 20w and 
puts off another 500 lumens. putting me around 10k lumen for slightly larger then 1 square foot... slightly..

all the lights are hung with common things like screw's , shoe laces.  whatever was around really. the over head 4 CFL is on a pulley system using its own power wire...

Theres lots of pics on this Journal that show the set up.. 

so far its worked amazing with no exhaust fans what so ever...  all i have is a basic heater/fan that i just use the fan part of in there with a large 4x3" hole cut behind it for air intake. 

this is what you would call a cheap/effient set up i say!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 16, 2008)

Heres a link to an older pic of the grow, but this is still how its set up.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=46092&d=1201755162


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 17, 2008)

Mini Update.


Alice is starting to produce crystal alot! cant wait to see what shes gonna look like in 4-5 weeks!!!


----------



## Chronic_420 (Feb 18, 2008)

im back, my hard drive crashed, so, got my comp up and runnin again, i have 2 more seeds germinating, from this bag of dank stuff, that im still blazed on, if that made any sense, good for me


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 18, 2008)

Slight thread hijacking there ^

Lol. Ho much longer until harvest? Cant wait to see the bud you get from this baby!

EDIT: Just saw what you wrote like 2 posts above me. Screw it, im blind.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

well i decided id do another pic update today , i wanted to show how this main cola is coming along.. you almost cant see the stalk anymore as the several bud sites around it are fusing together.  

some pics might look like plant hasnt developed much but thats pretty much because the plant itself hasnt grown much just the cola and acouple tops but the buds def have!!  which is exactly what i wanted it to do.  been trying to keep the soil not soaked but slightly damp.   Keeps the roots from growing to fast.  

Anyways been on 14/10 for the past 2 weeks and plant will def be done in probably 4 weeks by the progress ive seen. 5-6 if she wants to mess with me.

what you guys think 4 weeks? or 5-6 weeks? or more?
this seems like its going to have those skinny sativa buds on it? finger buds.. what you guys think?

heres pics! thanks for stoping by!

EDIT: does this thing look healthy?  as far as how many fans each leaf looks etc?


----------



## Melissa (Feb 18, 2008)

i can not answer your questions ,,,or give any  advise ,,,

but to me them ladies look gorgous :tokie:


----------



## akirahz (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd say its time ta move her to 12/12 so she can really start budding it up


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> I'd say its time ta move her to 12/12 so she can really start budding it up


 

lol i dont even know what to say aki i thought u had been following this all along! 

dude the plants been on 12/12 from seed its a micro grow.. do most ppl just look at pics? and then just make random comments lol.. wierd...


thx for stoppin by none the less

the plant will be done in 4 weeks aki.. start 12/12 hahahahaha....


----------



## akirahz (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyways been on 14/10 for the past 2 weeks and plant will def be done in probably 4 weeks by the progress ive seen. 5-6 if she wants to mess with me.


why is it on 14/10? you get more THC production if you use 12/12 ... i've been following along, i know its 12/12'd from seed but the 14/10 threw me for a loop there, i mean it wont finish that much faster, it aint worth the sacrificed potency.. didnt mean ta upset ya.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

no no i wasnt upset man!  far from it lol i smoke weed for a reason i love to be chill haha 

MJ buds grow in dark. 14/10 is good for micro grow's but maybe your right about the 12/12 i havnt noticed to much since i switched to 14/10.

14/10 is intended for more bud growth less plant growth..  but i havnt seen to many ppl doing this technique so it may not be a good idea..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

well ****.. now aki got me worried bout potency switching her back to 12/12 , this shouldnt stress the plant just shaving and adding acouple hours here and there right?

its been on 14/10 for 2 weeks if i change it back to 12/12 can i turn her hermie or anything or is it to late for that now?

and again aki i was just really high earlier didnt mean to come off as a **** on your grow journal just messin with ya hehe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 19, 2008)

*Whats up GG. She looks very healthy. From the looks of her you have atleast another 5 or 6 weeks left of flower. Who knows maybe even longer as she does look Sativa dominant. As far as switching your light back to 12/12 from 14/10. Not sure mang.  *


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

haha alice just woke up and am i excited!  tricromes are visable by eye now! couple more weeks and shes gonna be nice and frosty just yesterday she had minimal trichrome development and today man! i was happy when i took a look!

just thought id share that with you guys pics again in probably a week or so , i thank you all for checkin in with my grow journal all the time i promise its getting more intersting!!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey man!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I got weed today! Man its killing me not bein able to smoke very often! been a week since last smoke so its gunna be goooooooood!

Anyway back on topic! She looks very healthy man, but i agree with tbg at least 5-6 weeks to go. those wont be finger buds for long lol well i dunno i didn't lst my last sativa so :confused2: but i think you'll be very happy with a decent yeild!

14/10 as far as i know only speeds things up, but i know it can also reduce your yeild, altho u will harvest faster. I doubt it'll effect her too much when its only been on 14/10 for 2 weeks.

When my last grow was at the phase your girl is now we had people coming round viewing the house left right and centre so their light schedule was disrupted so bad lol but they weren't effected tho prob reduced the yield a bit.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Hey man!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I got weed today! Man its killing me not bein able to smoke very often! been a week since last smoke so its gunna be goooooooood!
> 
> Anyway back on topic! She looks very healthy man, but i agree with tbg at least 5-6 weeks to go. those wont be finger buds for long lol well i dunno i didn't lst my last sativa so :confused2: but i think you'll be very happy with a decent yeild!
> 
> ...


 
god i know the feeling man.. been smoking resin out of my glass piece all morning. ran out last night =( thanks for stoping by thorn!

ya i went ahead and switched her back to 12/12 last night im just gonna keep the lighting schedule 12/12 because it has worked in the past time and time again and why try to fix somthing if it aint broke.. plus i dont think im moving out as soon as i thought so i have a bit more time not so much in a hurry now.

im thinking about feeding her again tomorrow or the next day but im unsure on how much granulated fertalizer i should be giving her usually when i do i just cover the soil in a thin layer of them and then water real good.  but last time i put a little bit thicker layer of them on there and soil still seems to have an orange tint to the top sometimes which means there still there. cuz when they run out the soil just turns brown again or so says some websites ive read and plus ive noticed it when i look at the soil...  

how easy can a plant this old and mature be chem burnt?  and if im using a fert thats 0/10/10 thats granulated should i even worry about it at all?
i chem burnt her once but she recovered when she was younger last time i fed she got 2 small burns on one leaf that was it soo any opinions thanks guys sorry for the story long post im high and borred!

thanks GG


----------



## Thorn (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey dude, not too sure man but u could just add a slightly smaller amount than what you normally do so as though your just topping it up? Also is that the only ferts u using at the mo? she might need a tiny amount of N, not sure tho as i'm no expert. She is looking sooooo good tho!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

down with N! lol dont want it messin with my yield. all just take a piss in there if it needs some N! lol


Anyways Have alittle mini update to share with you all

I was borred today soo and was taking a look at my box and noticed that it has alot of wear and tear from using it over the past couple months and alot of light leaks threw the door seal..  as you all know the door on this cabinet is glass just like it came painted black with aluminum foil on the inside of the door sealed all the way around with inch thick weather stripping. 

well around the edges paint has been chipping off soo i had some quarts of Gloss black enamel in the garage so i figured maybe this would be stronger then the last stuff.  started going around all the edges and just globbing this stuff on already noticing less and less light coming out which means more light staying in! 

and while i was at that i decided a DIY cardboard reflective hood for my 4 CFL over plant fixture was in order as well. 

Materials used.
GHETTO REFLECTOR.
Flat white spray paint
Random cardboard 12"x10"  give or take alittle ..

after painting and drying in the sun for 30 min. cut a hole directly in the middle of the cardboard sheet and then folded the cardboard like an Arch
fitting the cardboard over my light socket that holds the 3 Y connectors and 4 CFL bulbs. and proped the sides up off the bulbs on screws or anything that was around.

the plant is Lit up like never before i hope this simple 20-30 min repair job will help in the long run! 

peace GG


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Feb 19, 2008)

Man them CFLs seem to be doing the job bro. I'm currently using all CFLs myself. GL with everything man looking good.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks HB.  CFL's are the future of growing and saving energy IMHO... 

and i think they will work even better now that i got my Ghetto Reflector! ha.
thanks for stoping by 

GG.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

73 days old now from seed! about 30 to 37 days im gonna guess it will be done.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

Mini update , Followed by pics later today...

Well alice is doing pretty good , except i chem burnt her alittle.. backing off nutes for another 2 weeks probably.  On the main cola few hairs at the very top turning a bright red. minor growth in the last week for alice except trichrome production has kicked in.. buds slightly bigger every day.

trichromes are still a bright white where they have started developing not a whole lot going on rly... flowering is kinda borring lol i wanna see a damn growth spurt...

anywho pics later today probably i wanna let her **** in the rays in the AM...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

OK well this journal is pretty dead lately.. havnt had like any responces but whatever i guess all keep updating...


I bought some new **** for the plant today was borred... 
got a nice to watering can 

this stuff called Superthrive i heard its great but anyone had any exp with this??

also tested my Soil PH, N , PHO , Potash... 
Again this is my soil nutrient and PH levels...
PH:  6.5 is this good or bad?
N: Low
Phosphorous: High
Potash: High

im flowering as well which is why im low on N... theres basically like no nitrogen in my soil test read " very Low" do you need some N in flowering? anyways probably do pics tomorrow because camera is dead.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 23, 2008)

wow man i completely missed this thread. sorry bro! i cant believe thats cfl all the way. those results speak to me like go cfl! i imagine its a lot easier not having to worry about heat so much. hope i get results like that with my 150 watter! peace.​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry Gonja..I feel like that from time2time...Looks Good How much you think she ways?..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

im rly hopeing that i get 2 Oz. but all probably get more like 20gr


----------



## 50bud (Feb 23, 2008)

GG let those babies flower till about 12 weeks. Yeah i know, 12 weeks sounds skeptical huh? Well im currently using all cfls and have done research which suggests that flowering 12 weeks or more will add potency as well as some major weight. Especially your plant being sativa dominant which naturally takes long to flower. Are you adding sugar or molasses to your feedings/watering i hear this adds weight as well to the buds..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

using a 0-10-10 fert , vita bloom.. + giving it sum super thrive soon that i just got want to improve the health of the plant.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

also 50bud,   shes been on 12/12 from seed soo been flowering for 10 weeks give or take alittle.


----------



## BenDover (Feb 23, 2008)

Ganja_Greg: I would suggest that you do a search on the MP forums for superthrive before you add it. From what I have read, it seems to give minimal benefit, and that seems to be only in the veg stage.

BTW, your lady looks beautiful!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks benDover but its just vitamins and stuff plants need , not a food or fert just enzymes and vitamins ,  says right on the label safe for blossoming flowers and healthy growth , but i mostly got it to maybe do some clones off alice around harvest time and for my sprout =)


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok guys well alice is doing great and so is the unknown indica sprout. thought id take a few pics of how both plants are doing, ive starting using superthrive kinda as an expeirment on alice and on sprout for its root development

my soil test proved to be right on for flowering so im happy bout that and 

lol also added acouple of pics of my new toys, Micro grow watering can :hubba: and 30x Jewlers Loupe 

anyways heres almost day 80 of 12/12 from seed with alice ,

Edit: more pics below this post!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 23, 2008)

pics Continued..


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2008)

looking fantastic:tokie:


----------



## 50bud (Feb 24, 2008)

Very beautiful plant. Oh yeah Greg.... just thought i would throw in my two cents on something. I have done some research(im growing white rhino and bagseed BTW) and I am going to flower the last week of my plants in an 8 hour light cycle, why you say? Well see when the plant is exposed to change in light pattern, (shortened) it stresses the plant into developing more thc to protect itself(or so the plant thinks) which in turns adds maximum potency to your bud. Just a though, im thinkin about tryin it in the next 3 months haha, babies just a few days old now.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

hey 50bud thx for stoppin by, ya ive heard of such a light pattern.  to be honest 12/12  is tried and proven to work which is why i stopped with all my lighting expierment's  let me know how it works if you get more thc in those buds maybe it'll be sumthing i try on the indica..  wheres the grow journal?


----------



## 50bud (Feb 24, 2008)

Just actually started it, havent had time...:confused2: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22997


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2008)

looking good GG. same jewellers loupe as mine  i would, as i said in a previous post, be inclined to add some nitrogen to her as the plants do need some during flowering, but as she seems to be doing ok maybe don't bother for alice and try something diffewrent next time round. Looking good tho man!


----------



## Thorn (Feb 24, 2008)

oh also, that ph is perfect for soil grows 

where the pistils are only just starting to brown up, I think it could easily be another 5 weeks til harvest, but that time will let her _really_ fatten up. A lot of strains bud out loads in like the last week of flowering.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks thorn! i rly hope this things done in 5 weeks , i wanna start on somthing different and get my lights over the indica lol alice is borring now , of course till i chop her i think in place of nitrogen all give them superthrive for over all health of the plant..

whats funny is this soil i recycled from a pot that used to have a plant growing in it . hehe everything is recycled!


----------



## headband (Feb 24, 2008)

heres da og, haha post one on my journal if you can.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 25, 2008)

Awsome looking plant! Just dont skimp on the drying and curing process.


----------



## headband (Feb 25, 2008)

dang gg, thats some nice stuff to, liking the OGOGOG all around haha. surprising I bought this stuff from the street, not the club. The closest club is 75 miles away so. Ill post you some club pics when I go later this week.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 25, 2008)

most weed i get off the street blows away club weed for me here in cali.. seems like alot of the guys in riverside that grow for clubs dont cure they just dry so you get good weed that taste great just burns up quick and done weigh crap.


----------



## headband (Feb 26, 2008)

thats not to far from my girlfriends, who lives in the San Fernando Valley, the clubs are in huge competition around my area, so they have to have da dankky


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

Mini Update...

Well me and my buddy were out side my house smoking a Jay.. and we see this fish tank hood that holds two light bulbs and my friend is like hey you could put 2 more CFL's in that and take that ballast out of the tank hood.. soo i ripped it apart and now i have 2 more 21 W CFL's in the box..

Soo now im at 185w of CFL's all 2700k and around 12k lumens now.. im hopeing that this will increase the bud size in the next couple weeks... also started giving both plants superthrive at everywatering for over all health doesnt seem to effect the plant much other then it looks more vibrantly green now... alice has suffered from chem like i had said recently in the journal and it does seem to get worse but what can i do now .. dmg is done but she still looks fine 90% green and lush , buds are not effected by any of the chem burn but some of the leaves around the buds or coming out of the buds are.... 

Also got a new seed yesterday from some mid grade sack and i have it germing.   was going to put it on one of those pelets that puff up when you water it and you can grow in and transplant in. but i had already put the seed in soil and used my old technique for germing before i realized i had those sitting on the side of my box waiting for some seeds!  oh well 

anyways probably do pics in like 3 days,
main cola seems to be getting bigger and other buds stay the same alittle growth spurt the other day.. but the little ones have more trichromes on them then cola... thanks for reading!


GG


----------



## Melissa (Feb 27, 2008)

cool carnt wait to see more of your babies hopefully ladies :tokie:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 27, 2008)

8 CFL's total by the way...

GG


----------



## Thorn (Feb 28, 2008)

nice one GG! One of these days i wanna do a full fish tank grow hehe! WOW thats a lot of lumens! What size is your grow space again? Once u got some money saved up you could buy a small 150W HPS or something. 150 gives out 16K lumens and that'd give u some fat buds! Also as you've added cfls gradually you won't have that noticable peak in electric bill. Its all good..can't wait for more Alice bud porn


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> nice one GG! One of these days i wanna do a full fish tank grow hehe! WOW thats a lot of lumens! What size is your grow space again? Once u got some money saved up you could buy a small 150W HPS or something. 150 gives out 16K lumens and that'd give u some fat buds! Also as you've added cfls gradually you won't have that noticable peak in electric bill. Its all good..can't wait for more Alice bud porn


 
Thanks Thorn!  fish tank would be cool!  ya id love an HPS 150w would be cool for micro expensive tho!  grow space is about 3' tall x 2' x 2'   this is a rough estimate its alittle under 2' wide both ways..

ya im hopeing that the increase is light will help fatten um out!  probably end up with like 20grams but oh well! its all home grown to me =) 

Alice porn sooN!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 28, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> Thanks Thorn! fish tank would be cool! ya id love an HPS 150w would be cool for micro expensive tho! grow space is about 3' tall x 2' x 2' this is a rough estimate its alittle under 2' wide both ways..
> 
> ya im hopeing that the increase is light will help fatten um out! probably end up with like 20grams but oh well! its all home grown to me =)
> 
> Alice porn sooN!


hey bro looks great twenty grams is better than no grams and it will be way better than whats on the streets because you grew it  i have a mini grow under my fish tank and i have two 150 Hps in there along with a couple of cfls they work great and they were 60 at home depot they come with 70 watt bulbs but the 150watt works in them good luck with your grow bro peace


----------



## Thorn (Feb 28, 2008)

well if you got a total of 185W in cfls that comes to around 12K lumens then surely a 150W hps would be bout the same cost if not less? you can get some pretty good priced hps set ups and are quite easy to install. i'd imagine the heat put out wouldn't be far offf what that amount of of cfls and flos would put out.

i'm sure you'll get over an oz from alice, hopefully more, but hey from the little you've spent on this grow, whatever green u get is a bonus  keep it up man


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

ya true thorn just funds are unavailble all together for me , im poor cant even afford  1 gram right now =( hehe


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey bro looks great twenty grams is better than no grams and it will be way better than whats on the streets because you grew it i have a mini grow under my fish tank and i have two 150 Hps in there along with a couple of cfls they work great and they were 60 at home depot they come with 70 watt bulbs but the 150watt works in them good luck with your grow bro peace


 
how much for the 150w HPS set ups?


----------



## Thorn (Feb 28, 2008)

I got my 150W setup from ebay for £39.99 it contained the reflector, ballast, bulb and all wiring which my boyfriend did but it was pretty simple  and a great price! but the person I got it from also did a 250W one for £49.99 and another higher watt one that was about £64.99, sorry I'm not sure how much that is in other currencies.

Anyway here's the link to the guys shop, but he doesn't have any on sale at the moment. ~

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Great-Stuff-Hydroponics


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

ya thorn i think the next grow will be acouple of 150w HPS's once i can get the funds together and some exhaust fans set up with carbon filters...  maybe even just get a 250w.. kinda like to keep it cheap its the way i like to grow hehe i know all never grow as good of weed as somone who spends 1000's of dollars but hey i try hehe

Thorn your a girl? haha never would of guessed


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

Just wanted to show how the box is looking nowadays with the 2 new 21w CFL's lights and now a new circulation fan inside as well but at the top of the box rather then the bottom like the old one in there..   still hotter then Two squirls F****** in a whool sock in there but plants seem fine to me..   heres the pics!!

GG,

PS. bud porn soon she aint looking so hot right now waiting for chem burn to clear up alittle =)

also i am aware my box is pretty ghetto looking lol , i do everything with whats at hand like tape and shoe laces and string soo ya!


----------



## akirahz (Feb 28, 2008)

man that paint-can lady of yours is a stellar bush! I'm sure they're liking the extra lumens --- tell me what is superthrive anyway, is it fert?? I've heard its been around a really long time, like since the 30's or something


----------



## Thorn (Feb 28, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> Thorn your a girl? haha never would of guessed



Yup I am indeed  hehe... was brought up around lads though so am not the most feminine of people, i'll just say it as it is  :hubba:

Anyway... the grow's lookin good. Yea i'd prob get a 250W hps - save for it, you'll love it! IF you go by the 5000 lumens per sq foot then with a 150W hps that gives out an initial 16000 lumens you could have a 3-4 square foot area with a nice lumen output, but if you have a bigger space than that then yea save the extra cash and go for a 250W hps.. plus if you get more and more adventurous a 250 watter would serve you well 

When i get my own place (someday ) i wanna build a 2ft x 2ft x 2ft box grow space from scratch...still pretty small but it'd ace with my 150w hps, i could get onto some sick low LST grows then  Personally we don't need more than that as anything we grow is purely for our use...not even our mates, but then we not long ago moved house and our friends here don't smoke. Its all good...all the more for me :smoke1:eace:


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 28, 2008)

nice box...​


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

Akirahz: Superthrive is indeed not a fert, it is Vitamins and Hormones  50 different ones to be exact its mainly used for bare root soaking and to get sprouts started faster but is also used to maintain the overall health of any kind of plant.

Thorn: only thing i worry about HPS is heat... i mean ya you can buy a light for 39.99 but then you gotta buy exhaust fans and ducts... how much can you get a whole set up rather?


----------



## Wise Man (Feb 28, 2008)

Yo G more updates man! 

It's been 9 days


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

hey wiseman! was wondering where you went to,  pic updates tomorrow morning Alice is Fugly right now compared to how healthy and nice she usually looks. i burnt the crap out of her with my nutes newb mistake but oh well. but most of the leaves coming out of the buds got burnt so not as awsome as she could look


----------



## Thorn (Feb 29, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> Thorn: only thing i worry about HPS is heat... i mean ya you can buy a light for 39.99 but then you gotta buy exhaust fans and ducts... how much can you get a whole set up rather?



Ahh sorry dude, no i'm not sure if you can buy a whole set up. I think if you could the price would be ridiculously high just for the convenience. when i used my hps i didn't need to vent as it was in a pretty cold room (we didn't have any heating in the whole house :S) and there were good air vents too.

Hope Alice looks hotter soon man so we can get some bud porn


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

well now im not so sure alice is chem burnt... seems alot like heat stress now...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

OK guys well here is my update for the end of the month of feb...  alice is an old b***** now and soon to be a bare one at that!  

first off i have a few questions for anyone who wants to answer...

1. Will a 30x loupe be able to see an amber trichrome or will they all look the same with a 30x...

2. Flushing before harvest? what is the point of this when should i be doing it etc...

3. Is this chem burn or heat stress in the pics at the next thread down that show the dmg area's..

alice def isnt looking her best .. which sux cause she should be right now needs some real pro's in here let me know what you guys think about the Damaged area's..

Pics.... 

Baby indica , Alice


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

Problem Area's.....


----------



## Midnight Toker (Feb 29, 2008)

I wouldnt be worried...most flowering plants show there mature by yellowing like that...i wouldnt be to worried...plus she has around 4 weeks left right?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> I wouldnt be worried...most flowering plants show there mature by yellowing like that...i wouldnt be to worried...plus she has around 4 weeks left right?


 
ya i still think its some kind of chem burn or heat stress... just because dont most plants in flowering eat the big fan leaves that have there own branches then move onto the small ones that are coming off the branches.. as you can see in the pic my plant has taken down quite a few leaves at the bottom kinda creating a bush like a normal plant in flowering thats been LST'ed but my plant is also eating the leaves or getting burnt around the buds which i dont recall seeing happen much... i just dont want all the dieing or burnt leaves slowing down my bud growing...  ya well i said i have about 4 weeks left about a week ago sooo.. im going to say i have about a month , month and a half tops just because alot of the pistals are  starting to turn yellow and some brown and red... soo i know its gotta be getting close trichromes seem all cloudy/clear  id say 90/10 but im not a pro either.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 29, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> 1. Will a 30x loupe be able to see an amber trichrome or will they all look the same with a 30x...
> 
> 2. Flushing before harvest? what is the point of this when should i be doing it etc...



I got a 30X loupe and i struggled at first but didn't really know what to expect, but then I could see very well. They are very cheap so it should be more than adequate for what you need... keep saving that money up for a hps setup 

Flushing before harvest is to remove any chemicals. its done for many reasons but i think the main one is to remove any chem taste when smoking the final product. If you use organic nutes you won't need to do this.

As for the chem burn...it could well be, just give her plain old water for the next week or so and see how she goes, i'm sure she'll be fine


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks thorn , Cola def getting bigger eh?

trimmed acouple pop corn buds off the very bottom of the plant... theres quite a few soo no harm no foul.. drying them going to do some smoke testing today =P  the rest of the pop corn buds im leaving cause i think i might reveg alice at harvest..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

these are probably going to be some nasty tasting buds lmao... all take some pics of them in a few


----------



## benamucc (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg, I've heard of people flushing with fruit juices, or molassas for a sweeter flavor.  Ever think of trying that??


----------



## Ganja_Greg2 (Mar 1, 2008)

wont be updating for acouple days guys,, Got banned for 4 days for talking about current world events in the shout box.. i dont know which mod banned me but which ever it was , was out of line IMO.     When the banned lifts i will come back on my regular sign in name but probably only to update this and talk to some of the friends ive made on here... as far as making friends with the ppl who run this site.. No more for me 

for a marijauna website to Banned me for discussing current events shows what kind of ppl are behind this website.. Scared closed minded coservative old men...  Now im not about drama soo im going to end my rant here just thought i would let everything know tho what happened to me yesterday...

This website is a major part of my passion for growing MJ as well as the how i learned in the first place.. and for the men and woman who run it to take that from me is sad =(.. and im not where i thought i was i guess..

PS. banning me dont stop me!  MJ is my passion and i will stand up for my right to be here!


----------



## Ganja_Greg2 (Mar 1, 2008)

oh and benamucc do you know what kind of juice would work?


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2008)

One more registration, you won't have the ban lifted.
  You were warned about the shoutbox behavior. You chose to ignore the warnings.
  It seems some of the members think the shoutbox is a different venue. Where they are free to break our site policies. It is NOT. 
 Mutt posted an "Announcement", asking that things be toned down in there. It was ignored by some.
  Mods review the logs daily. We have been "forced" to take action on the violators.
  The question of the Shoutbox remaining open, is being discussed. 
  Blame the ones that refuse to follow the guidelines setup by MarPassion and the staff, to preserve the sanctity and safety of "all" of the members. Not the staff or Administration.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 1, 2008)

thats crap man. what were u talkin about? seems a bit harsh but i don't know what was said so not gonna comment. I don't really use the shoutbox as i know your not meant to talk about your grow in there and people always are so I just don't use it.

Tough luck man, see you around soon


----------



## Wise Man (Mar 2, 2008)

GG,i hear ya mang.IMO things are taken much to seriously on here,I use other forums(seed banks included) and you wont find the same rules there,that you'll find here.

I'll be around waiting for updates mate


----------



## Hick (Mar 2, 2008)

Then my advice would be to "use those other forums".. 


> you wont find the same rules there


.. that is absolutely correct! THIS is NOT your _everyday, run of the mill _ mj forum. We have rules and we have "standards" that you are required to adhear to and meet, in order to have the _priviledge_ of a membership.
  We have always strived to be "better" than those other places. That is why we have rules and requirements. If the "beer and brawls on sawdust floors" is what you desire, those other forums are "your" type. If you prefer "a quiet drink with friends, in a safe well lit environment",  MP may be more your type.
  We're not going to change our policies. If you arne't willing to abide by them, PLEASE, don't try to change us. Just go where you are more comfortable..  Thanks...





			
				Wise Man said:
			
		

> GG,i hear ya mang.IMO things are taken much to seriously on here,I use other forums(seed banks included) and you wont find the same rules there,that you'll find here.
> 
> I'll be around waiting for updates mate


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 3, 2008)

Alrighty well now that im back from being banned...  i can get back to my grow journal...  THANKS!

Note to self: dont use the shout box anymore...


ok so back to the grow over the last couple of days alot has happened ive taken a clone from alice DURRING FLOWERING!  this was done by complete accident while trying to trim a dead crispy leaf off... just slighty misjudged where the sisor's were and snip branch goes down.. Luckily it was the very smallest under developed branch on the whole plant...  Since i decided to keep it ive got it under a desk lamp on my dresser 24/7 lighting i also used the cloning guide on here as well as rooting hormone to help the process.. 
once/if it roots and pulls through the initial shock its back into 12/12.. 

Also found a seed acouple days ago in some bagseed!  got in Germing in a peat pelet seed starter..   oh and by the way i picked up some peat pelet seed starters =)

baby indica is now on 2nd stage of LST shaped like a complete S now... pics soon! possible male as well. im noticing very small seed/ball looking things coming out of the nodes where branch meets stalk.. this is the same place where the balls started appearing on Bertha my first he/she plant lol..  how long will the sacks take to mature and pollinate my Girl alice?? if it turns out to be a male... Baby indica is 38 days old... total time since it poked its head up


Thanks guys for reading! feels good to be back still slighty annoyed but its there site nothing i can do to change the rules.. if ya cant beat um join um i guess..

Pictures probably tomorrow , calyx's starting to swell alot.. still no amber tric's that i can see... very frosty now


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 3, 2008)

also looks like alice is getting a deficiency.. or shes just eating her self to make buds one of the two i dont know...


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 3, 2008)

You sure burned the crap out of her! Flush and lay off the nutes! She will be fine, just don't do it again lol.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 3, 2008)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> You sure burned the crap out of her! Flush and lay off the nutes! She will be fine, just don't do it again lol.


 

lol ya , funny cuz the nutes arent even that strong , but i crushed them up in a cup of water the last time i fed her and damn was it to much at once i guess.. she still has signs of being chem burnt all over. but it hasnt been getting much worse.. just noticed that the leaves are starting to yellow around the edges and move inward...  the Def i was talking about.. 
could just be getting close to chop =)


Because i just noticed acouple amber trichromes on some of the buds meaning this girl will be rdy in im gonna guess 2-3 weeks..  all inspect more tomorrow and see if there is any change

GG


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 3, 2008)

Thats why I like to stick to liquid chem ferts, little easier to apply, with better results. My little Jillybeans are nute sensitive, they burn pretty easy. Depends on the strain. But I have yet given any of my girls full strength nutes (in dirt). I water, water, then feed. Keeps it pretty safe from frying them. And if u are getting amber trichs already, I would think she should be ready to harvest real soon.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 4, 2008)

well she has acouple amber tric's on some of the buds.. im looking for a decent 50/50 mix coughlock strong high.. soo gonna let her go for little longer  as far as the problems with the plant theres not much i can do now.. most of my exp comes from my buddy or this site and from what ive learned this close to harvest it doesnt really matter whats wrong with her at this point cuz shes gonna be choped in like 14 days.. im thinking strait water till harvest... maybe some fruit juice mixed into the soil lol... or one feeding 3 weeks before harvest ?what you guys think?


----------



## akirahz (Mar 4, 2008)

Where them pictures at


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 4, 2008)

No need for adding anything else to the soil like fruit juice or anything you might think that will add flavour. Just ask Hick about adding anything extra to the soil like that. Waste of time and does nothing. IMO I think you are closer than 3 weeks till harvest, maybe a week or so. U don't want to go too long. CH


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 4, 2008)

now you got me worried CH.. guess all be keeping a close eye this week.. gonna make a drying box out of a cardboard box and some cheese cloth...  all get some pics of that as well..

Aki soon man! lol just dont wanna submit the same pics every time.. shes a slow grower in that less then a gallon can of hers... seems alittle root bound or maybe i been overwatering well see.. im letting her dry out real good then all probably do a a full flush..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 4, 2008)

im guessing for 1 Ounce or below... 

also.. i plan to dry for a 1-2 weeks.. then im just gonna put her in jars... im a heavy smoker soo im guessin i can probably squeeze maybe 3-4 weeks out of her products...  

why every indica i get is a male!?!?!? or atleast looks that way.. alice will be chopped before baby indica's pollin sacks develop and burst.. lol i want somthing different! next grow might be .. bagseed , lowrider, masterlow...


GG.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 4, 2008)

> Note to self: dont use the shout box anymore.



ahh come on its not the same without ya lol
anyways good luck with alice ,,the accidental clone and your bag seed ,,,looking forward to some pics 
:tokie:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 4, 2008)

Well heres how alice is lookin ladys and gents!   im getting kinda nervous with this sativa , seems like some of the tric's were amber yesterday now there not lol.. as you can see the calyx's started swelling alittle since last pics im hopeing about 3 weeks tops...  Baby indica is a possible male so i added pics and maybe you guys can determine that.. also got him/her on 2nd phase of LST... 

theres also a pic of Alice Clone and a pic of where i accidently cut it off from...


also guys!  you think i should flush? complete 24 hour darkness before harvest day? 

anywho heres the pics.. 

After alice gets the axe the box is getting a major remodeling and i might be building another one with a 250w HPS... well see..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 4, 2008)

the rest of the pics....


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, dude! i'm glad i helped inspire you to do this. You did an excellent job! Hope the smoke was good. Once I set my closet back up I'll be putting up my next post!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks CB for stopping by!  ya you pretty much taught me all about CFL's and what not! should know how the smoke is in about a month or a month and a half... after i chop and dry and cure alice =)  

thanks again!


----------



## akirahz (Mar 4, 2008)

Ah them calyx's have definatly swollen and gotten bigger around them pistils, she is def a slow flowering gal though, should be a mighty long lasting potent sativa smoke eh?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 4, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Ah them calyx's have definatly swollen and gotten bigger around them pistils, she is def a slow flowering gal though, should be a mighty long lasting potent sativa smoke eh?


 
heh i hope akirahz.. the way she was grown and what she was used to grow wasnt that great soo i can only hope she looks dank to me  !    I plan to fully dry then test.. then completely cure then test again so all def be doin a smoke report :hubba: .  thanks for stopin by man!


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 4, 2008)

Interesting way to do your lst. I like to get my plant going in a circular direction going around the pot, keeps them really low and all the branches stay the same height, right from the top of the plant to the bottom. I will try to get a pic tomorrow to show. I am going to guess 1 oz off your girl, with slightly fluffy buds, and an excellent upidy high. CH


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 5, 2008)

1 oz would be amazing off alice CH! lol... The LST job on alice was done durring the 2nd week of flowering for emergency height restriction purposes =) and turned out to be worth it somewhere back in my journal i have a before and after of her.. it created quite a few more tops then there would have been.. as for baby indica  its a male im pretty sure so im basically trying to keep it small until i decide what to do to it.. and practicing =) ..  


by the way did anyone look at the pics of the zoomed in male? those look like little balls to you guys? all try to go get some better pics. and post um here if its a male i forgot hes almost 40 days old those pollin sacks could be a bad idea to have in there at this point..


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 5, 2008)

That plant is starting to take on some maleish traits. Just because the plant is at 40 days doesn't mean it is going to pollinate soon. It is the maturity of the plant that will decide when it is going to pollinate. And right now it is not mature enough to pollinate. But give it more time to be sure of the sex. CH


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 5, 2008)

no i pretty much just meant im paranoid lol and dont want a knocked up alice lol.. ya i figured id give it another week or so alice might be getting the axe by then anyway..


----------



## Wise Man (Mar 5, 2008)

Yo G you've got a nice fat *FEMALE*there mate 

Good to see you back too.

BTW I have extremely good news, my JTR survived and is back to growing frosty as buds Ive also started a few seeds I may put a journal up soon.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 5, 2008)

hey WM thanks for stopping by.  ya shes getting there thats for sure!  Damn just goes to show you how tough these plants are.. you def gotta get a journal going again man.. are they still out in the bush?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 5, 2008)

ok also..  Does anyone recall how long it takes to veg + flower a long flowering sativa?  im creepin up on 90 days old total and been on 12/12 from seed alice is a slow one... just want to make sure


----------



## thestandard (Mar 5, 2008)

well veg is dependant on how long you veg for. As many as 14 weeks as few as 8, for a sativa.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 5, 2008)

Ya TS guess im alittle stoned right now , meant to ask how long flowering would take total in a long flowering phase for certain sativa.

my bad haha thank you tho on the info just wanted to make sure seeing she was never veg.


----------



## Wise Man (Mar 5, 2008)

Some can take up to 14 weeks, some only 9 like my JTR.

Remember starting on 12/12 dosent mean you start counting then, start from when she showed her bits:hubba: 

If she does end up bein a 14 weeker, without a doubt it'll be worth the wait.Good things come to those who wait


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 5, 2008)

Depends on strain. My Purple Powers have an 8 week flower period, and it is mostly sativa. I have one in my flower room right now and it is 7 feet tall. What a pain in the a** indoors, maybe that is why it is an outdoor strain lol. CH


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 6, 2008)

well i went out and bought a 400w hps bulb then i was in the process of putting a reflector on my overhead CFL's on alice and was cutting some of the metal to make it bigger with a razor blade knife well it slipped and went into my hand had to get 7 stitches lol could see the bone.... and no i wasnt high either lol... try to get a pic of it on her soon heh

anyways long story short taking the 400w hps back tomorrow and sticking with CFL's... i dont have the resources to start an HPS grow like i wanted to a decent ballast is 100 bucks.. ... maybe sometime in the future.. until then its more CFL's! thinking about getting acouple more exhaust fans and cranking up all the bulbs to 30w'ers  and adding acouple more.. want to get around 20k lumens of CFL's


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 6, 2008)

isn't it amazing how the shock of the experience and the sharpness of a razor sharp blade seem to take the pain away LOL

it happens, ya start bleeding profusely, and then your like wholy crap! i need to go to the emergency room!

don't worry,  it will only be sore for a month or so  hahahahahah

glad to hear it was a simple fix man.....there's a lotta tendons/muscle in your hand.

I would advise that if you want to move into HID's that you just save your money GG.  by the time to upgrade the CFL stuff on your above list your going to be at half the cost of an entry level 400W HPS.  HTGSupply has a 400watter with balast and reflector for only a hundred bucks! 

you can vent the hood yourself by getting one of these:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 6, 2008)

yup in about 3 months im gettin my 400w hps set up that exact one now =)

i went and took the HPS bulb back for now and upgraded all my CFL's that wernt already to 30W feit electric 2050 lumen 2700k bulbs and added one more.. im now at 17,000 lumens total..  a total of 8 30w CFL's and one 15w mini bar..  cant find my loupe! soo im lookin pics later...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 6, 2008)

255w of CFL lol...


----------



## Thorn (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey man!! Sorry i not been around, been busy and, of course, getting high 

Hows it goin? Alice is looking great.. keep an eye on those trichs - they can look like they're done in some lights but not in others. My sativa on my first grow went REALLY milky white, it was so noticable 

Be interesting to see what that clone does, it may take it may not. Who knows  Also don't worry bout the male, i think Alice is so far into flowering it shouldn't make a difference at all.

Not sure on the male, it could just be new growth, but keep an eye on it.

I bought some Lowryder #2 seeds and have 2 germinating right now  I can't wait...hope they turn out ok hehe

Take it easy


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 6, 2008)

i envy your lowrider seeds =(


----------



## sillysara (Mar 6, 2008)

:heart: their looking good..


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with Allgrownup, and make sure you have some cash for a HID setup. There will be some expenses in exhausting the heat out of your room with some fans. I cheap out on fans and it is a constant battle to keep my room cool. Especially now that it is getting warm outside. Check out some grow shops and hydro stores, find the right one and you can find all sorts of used goodies like fans, ballasts, lights etc. CH


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 6, 2008)

Thx CH.   i just decided to stick with CFL's for now there rly easy to get and there rly cheap... almost at 20k lumens now alice is rly starting to fill in..


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 7, 2008)

there cheap when you buy them one at a time or in a pack of four or six......but when you add up your total cost GG i GUARANTEE your over the price of a cheap 400W HPS that emits approx 50k lumens.


the cheapest ways usually end up costing the most in the long run


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

lol..  i want an HPS trust me i do. but i just dont have the funds to get it all right now. and with all my CFL's i hardly notice my electric bill.. plus i have like 3 times the recommended lumens for my square foot.. im good man =)


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 7, 2008)

if you don't go down and get an HPS tomorrow i'm going drop by and kick ya in the balls  :chuck:





J/K hahahaahahah:48:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 7, 2008)

thats so mean man!!! haha!! 

Get the HPS when your ready, and after you revamped the grow room. At least you have pics of how this grow has been and once you have HPS you can compare


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

> if you don't go down and get an HPS tomorrow i'm going drop by and kick ya in the balls
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMFAO allgrownup that made my morning.. SEND me one mang! all send you some americos =)


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

im thinking im going to keep my current box for veggin when i get my HPS and get a 6' wardrobe for flowering with a 400w HPS and acouple CFL's

also alice is almost done flowering. bought a microscope yesterday and shes got alot more amber then i thought id say 20-30% amber rest cloudy..  some of the lower buds more like 1-5% amber res cloudy..

made a drying box yesterday.. soo im gettin rdy!!!  next its down to the 99 cents store for some marmalaid jars...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

today tomorrow or the next day im cutting her down...  that puts me at the 90 day mark total time that is.. and she is almost rdy!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

well i figured since this was related to my grow id show ya guys what happened.. still waiting for my GF to get the Before stitches pic off her cell..  heres what i got


----------



## Thorn (Mar 7, 2008)

oooh!!!! ouch!!!! That looks deep man! Did she take one before u wen't to hospital?

I can't believe its nearly time to chop Alice down!!! a day or 2 more and your gonna be soooooooooo sticky!!!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> oooh!!!! ouch!!!! That looks deep man! Did she take one before u wen't to hospital?
> 
> I can't believe its nearly time to chop Alice down!!! a day or 2 more and your gonna be soooooooooo sticky!!!


 

ya she took one before the hospital,  might actually give her 3 more days then a 24 hour darkness then chop...


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 7, 2008)

I told u she was a week or so away from harvest. Once u start seeing amber trichs, it won't take long for them to start taking over the cloudy ones. It will be hard to wait but give her a couple more days or so than she should be good to go. I hang mine for a week, then put the trimmed buds into paper lunch bags for a few more days (speeds up the drying process for me, or I would have to hang them for 3 weeks due to my environment). Once the stems snap, into the jars they go. Just have to watch for molds and fungus when drying and curing.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 7, 2008)

ya going to give here 2-3 more days CH , been flushing her alittle here and there with nothing bud tap water.. ive made a cardboard box with a screen sheet shelf accross the middle for drying.. plan on laying the bud in there for a 1-2 weeks.. then wait for snap and into jars..  dont exactly have anywhere to hang bud soo next best thing is a dry box..


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> been flushing her alittle here and there with nothing *bud* tap water.



Your getting ahead of yourself


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

lol yah i noticed i wrote bud lmao


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

ok so the cola on alice got heat stressed.. burnt some of the leaves back and made them crispy how bad will this ruin potency..


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

Not sure, how are the buds looking? Is it just one cola that got stressed? if so you could harvest that cola as a taster of whats to come  I always like to do that


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

its the main cola =( the big one


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

yea i'd partial harvest it, shame but as you already got some amber trichs. You could quick dry it if you just can't wait to smoke your own home grown green  If you wanna know what sorta stone you gonna get and how long to leave the rest for its a good idea, up to you tho man.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

ya partial harvest it will be.. letting the plant get a full 12 hours light then 14 hours off probably then harvest 45% of the plant....


----------



## Thorn (Mar 8, 2008)

OK cool, don't forget to update us with pics before


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

ok well apon inspection of the plant i chose to harvest two branches from alice today , trimmed um slighty then onto the screen to dry..  will check um in acouple days once i start harvesting the rest of alice etc...


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 8, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


almost a full page of posts and the only pic i get to see is one of your new permanent reminder to not play with knives????


come on man.....your holdin out.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

lol ok i shall put pics up tomorrow..  my camera is dead currently and i cant find my charger all look for it in the AM . and get pics of the overnight dry on the 2 little branches.. and how the rest of alice is doing probably harvest a few more tomorrow making sure every bud is rdy. and the 2 i chopped are more cloudy then amber soo figured id get alittle vareity out of it eh?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

went ahead and also cut the main cola off it was about 30/70 amber/cloudy but was getting fried by the light didnt want to ruin it anymore.. im kinda getting over this whole sativa thing.. atleast growing it wise.. sativa def NOT my favorite anymore,, cant wait to get my hands on some lowriders and masterlow's  or hell somthing not sativa for that matter...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 8, 2008)

if you have ever had what dealers called " kush " in cali , it smells like it big time =)


----------



## Thorn (Mar 9, 2008)

You'll change your mind once you smoke it... I for sure can't wait until I have the room to grow some damn nice sativas  I love the 'up' high especially for dancing 

... sorry i'm listening to ELO Mr Blue Sky and that song just makes me wanna dance haha!!

Anyway Sativas are great but yup not good for small or micro grows, too tall and lanky but oh my god the smoke is gooooooooooood!!! You should try growing some pure indicas like Afghani, also try Aurora Indica if you want a good strong stone smoke...not tried it myself but cannot wait to. I here many people say the smoke is just too strong and turn it down!! Not sure if that is 100% indica or not though.

PICS PICS I WANT PICS!!! I need a splif!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

ya cant wait to get my paw's on some real strains... im doing pictures today just gotta charge the batteries... probably have them up in acouple hours..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

This probably going to be the last pics of alice this harvest i plan to reveg and reflower her... or atleast try.  ive clipped a few more branches this morning the rest i think im gonna let go acouple more days depending on rdyness....  shes got that pinesol kushy smell to her but when you smell the buds directly you dont smell it.. 

going down to get some jars today from the store, a few of the buds in the box having been drying since last night you can see the leaves curling up against the buds.. cant wait to get these things in jars so they get all nice and compacted...

anyways not much more i can say then.. im gonna have twice as much exp and twice as much lighting as when i started, next grow  and i cant wait!!

Heres how shes looking.. pretty chopped up =)
leaving all the popcorn buds on the bottom for reveg purposes..

how long should i dry her in this box?  ive got holes poked in both sides and a fan on oneside blowing a really light breeze into the box..  i dont have any gadgits or whatnot to determine Humidity or dryness... dont even know where to get such things lol...

ps... i wanted to hang dry but where im leaving i cant exactly have bud hanging lol...

enjoy GG its been fun!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

will try to get better bud pics


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Mar 9, 2008)

*Very nice GG.  surely proves it can be done, eh?  how is the smoke??*


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

all do a smoke report in probably a week to 2 weeks on the air dried bud.. then a week or 2 after that all do a smoke report of the jar cured bud...  

this is my very first harvest on my own plant not really sure exactly how i should have done it but this is the way ive selected hehe im hopeing that the cola is decent seeing the most bud is coming from that and it got fried by the light... 

did i clip the buds up ok?  i didnt want to completley remove the leaf material so that it could help it dry..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

not to horrible for a CFL grow i guess.. once its all dried and cured it will look like weed lmao...


----------



## Thorn (Mar 9, 2008)

it looks good man, i was never really sure how much to clip off, but what i did clip off was damn good smoke so i ended up leaving a lot of it on as it was only for me and my boyfriend to smoke so appearance didn't really matter


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks guys... my dry box is working perfect.. not to fast not to slow.. pretty simple to make as well.. 
1. Box
2. Screen
3.Caulking
4.Circulation fan

should have some smokeable bud in acouple days i bet.. it smells dank =) going to the store to get some jars. be back!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok heres the jar i ended up getting that im going to be curing in...


its called a Lock&Lock. 100% airtight & watertight

think this will work?

also some better pics of the buds..

12 hours of drying here... so quite a ways to go


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 9, 2008)

would love to hear any comments lol


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey man! Where is everyone else?? Yea that tub should be fine  just remember to burb them and shake the buds around everynow and then to check for mold  Bud looks good  u smoked any yet as a taster?

I couldn't wait to smoke mine, nor could my fella and we gave in after about a day!!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

hey thorn! ya just smoked some.. one of the smaller buds that had been drying for almost 3 days now nice head stone on the early harvested sativa just what i wanted =).. i live in a really dry climate so its probably not going to take 2 weeks..

anyone have any exp with this or heard anything about that? ppl who live in a dry place take alot less time to dry then 2 weeks? **** if i let this stuff dry for 2 weeks id have some crappy weed lol...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

ok wow just smoked one of the bigger buds.. holy crap... yeeeeeaaa son.. lol

sooo did the first smoke report today on 3 day dried bud..

taste like almost nothing, kinda a pipe resin taste ( probably from the pipe ) 

will be jaring soon dont think its going to take 2 weeks to dry...

great head stone on the early harvested stuff.. rest of alice staying up for awhile more so i can get alittle variety off of one plant =) 



guys should i snip the male? or pollinate alice for seeds? or reveg and reflower alice with better lighting that i have now?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

anybody anybody?? hmm guess i thought i would be getting atleast more then 2 ppl that visited my GJ around harvest time lol....

well anyways.. pretty excited none the less!  clipped another quarter of the plant off as it was amber/cloudy  rest of the buds need more time.. 

also baby indica is no more i decided i was going to clip him anyway, he was showing signs of hermie and i dont want no freak of nature spreading his seed around here... once i get a real strong male all consider letting him pollinate alice.

included acouple pics of the drying and started to dry weed, ive seperated them with a thermometer so you can see the difference some of the bud has been in for 3 days some for 1 other side of the therm is the fresh cut stuff from just acouple min ago... 

im very pleased with the high of the 3 day screen air dried popcorn nugs.. but cant wait to taste it cured..


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey buddy, hehe sounds good! Yea good on u for getting rid of the freak  !

If I were you i'd not reveg Alice but wait til you get some good genetics in there and reveg a plant that you really like the smoke of. Hard to imagine I know, while your smoke Alice 

I can see the difference man even without opening the pics!!

So do you just have the rest of Alice now in your grow box?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

the reason i want to re veg alice is because i rly want to save her one, and two i might keep her for a mother plant when i find a pure male, and three once she is completely harvested i could reveg and re harvest in a pretty decent amount of time till i get my hands on some better seeds or a male..

pretty much alice is all i got =P

right now shes chillin in the box still on 12/12 under 20,000 lumens. about half the size that she was. with about 6-7 more branches to cut that im going to let get about 85% amber then snip =)

honestly i want some indica or some kind of lowryder autoflowering plant but just cant find any good seeds.. and seedbanks probably arent an option for me right now

GG


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

If you dont mind me asking, how come seedbanks arent a good option?

If you wanna get a good indica I've seen nirvana Aurora Indica plus many other strains on a seedbank for about £12 which is what $25 approx? there are some very reasonably priced seedbanks around if its lack of money your issue.

On the other side of things, revegging Alice would be a great learning curve for you and something to keep you going until you get something else. Have you read up on revegging? Puffin Affity's Snow White revegged girl is AMAZING!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

ya thats basically the method im going to be using is puffins , 

he harvest the top buds on the upper half of the plant then leaves the rest of the popcorn buds and stuff thats not really worth harvesting on the plant + as much leaf as possible then puts the plant on 24/0 for acouple weeks then back on to 12/12 and harvest again in however long that specific strain takes... 

seems pretty fool proof seeing hes on his 5th gen..  but then again if alice doesnt pull through ill know she wasnt worth it =) shes a tough broad tho that makes some strange but good weed..

im really wondering what male got her mother plant she came from.. coulda been that ruderallis!! lol jk

oh and i dont use seedbanks cuz im not currently in holland stayin in North america for awhile... in california with my family..  doesnt seem safe to me? i just dunno


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm currently staying with my family and the LR#2 I just bougght came to this address no probs  Most seedbanks ship stealthily so you dont really need to worry too much. I'm sure you'd be ok. Check around some good cheap seedbanks, read up on loads of different strains, pick a few that really appeal to you then check out the seedbanks and see wheres cheapest and most reliable


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

well if your sure thorn maybe all take your word for it.. i hear some seedbanks are better then otheres... guess all look around

rly always liked Ice heh.. some masterlow =)


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

yea man i wanna get me some of that master low and get it looking aas good as the bud pic of the month!  Yea speak to some other guys on here about seedbanks and which is best for you in your current corner of the world and decide for yourself


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

put acouple of the tiny buds in the cure jar since they dry so quick , smells like hay! im gonna be curing this for awhile probably heh.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 10, 2008)

well i think ive found where i might get my seeds from , and ive selected a few strains that i want to get...

Little Red Ryder Hood  > description > Little Red Ryder Hood is a full auto flowering red skunk hair exclusive to dutchbreed, we took a lowryder male and crossed it with a old school skunk red hair then inbred them until we got auto flowering strains, Little Red Ryder Hood is ideal for stealth growing as it has very little odor wile growing only smelling strong when touched or pulled apart, very nice heavy old school stone with the giggles.

or....

LowBerry  > description > LowBerry is a FULL AUTO flowering blueberry exclusive to dutchbreed, LowBerry is a cross of Dutch passion blueberry mother and a Joint Doctor lowryder male then inbred, gives the best of both smelling more blueberry than the original and full auto flowering can be grown under 24 hours continuous light stays short like LR2 and Masterlow bigger than LR1.

or...

Lowryder Mint  > description > Lowryder Mint is a cross with Matanuska Mint and a undisclosed ruderalis then inbred to make it 100% auto flower, Some phenos of Lowryder Mint smell of garden mint even having that mint leaf taste and has higher thc than original Lowryder and a totally different gene pool for people to play with, Lowryder Mint from seed to finish in 9 weeks just like Lowryder original but with a little more yield with cfl or hps lighting.

Mini Thunderfuck  > description > Mini Thunderfuck is a cross of the only one plant a male of Matanuska Thunderfuck from 1993 that we managed to get to germinate after all them years crossed with our Lowryder Mint female to make it full auto flowering as its bin so long since this rare strain was around we cant tell how much of its traits were carried over to the new auto flowering Mini Thunderfuck as there is nothing to compare it to but we must say its coming along well and as soon as we can tell you more we will update this description.

description > LowMaster is a cross of Master Kush Females (Dutch Passion) crossed with 12 inch Lowryder Males (Joint Doctor), resulting offspring were then carefully picked through, crossed again to Lowryder, and inbred repeatedly (Master Kush/Lowryder X Lowryder/Master Kush/Lowryder ect). This cross is sure to satisfy, as you will notice a strong Kush presence, with the plant 100% auto-flowering. You will also see lots of resin production, as plants will finish with medium height, and yield.​
http://www.dutchbreed.com/8.html


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 10, 2008)

When drying, don't shake the buds around like thorn said, breaks off precious trichomes, the less u handle them, the better.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks CH. trying not to smoke any of it so i can get a pretty good idea of how much weight i ended up with, it aint great weed but then i havnt really smoked the final product.. im guessing if you had to determine how potent it was with street slang i would say its "regs" or regular chronic or mids.. some buds seem better looking and smelling then others but then again i have no idea who the male was that pollinated alice's mother plant.   could of been some low quality stuff mixed with alices purple kush mum.

i know when weed isnt fully dried and cured its harder to extract all of the thc and stuff that gets you high because its to wet. you end up wasting weed. so must wait!


----------



## sweetnug (Mar 11, 2008)

You should try HIDs and see the difference.  Nice nugs, they look great!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

hehe ya.. an HID in my box would be a plant cooker.. in the future for sure..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

ive smoked like 3 bowls total of the harvest good stuff needs time tho, and i harvested the rest of the plant after giving it another 10 hours of dark one of the big buds that was at the very top was still alittle clear/cloudy with acouple amber i got tired of waiting for it SNIP...  ive got her on 24/0 now and i left probably  10-12 popcorn nugs on the plant going to be reveging her over the next couple of weeks then its back into flowering if she pulls threw only this time im going to let her go longer i hope... plus im adding all cuttings to alice soil for added soil nutrients...have almost 15,000 more lumens then when i started this whole grow. and plan on giving the box a face lift like i mentioned earlier in the GJ 

so with great hope.. i really think alice will be better next time around while i search for a mate for her =) maybe if i get a male Lowryder all cross her with alice  for the hell of it...


GG 

PS.  All have an update on dry weight in acouple more days.. still needs alittle time. will be doing this GJ all the way threw to cure and smoke report..

in the mean time going to be starting a new one tomorrow for the reveging of alice. and hopefully reharvest in 7-8 weeks again..


----------



## Wise Man (Mar 11, 2008)

It's been a nice ride man, enjoy the harvest


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2008)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> When drying, don't shake the buds around like thorn said, breaks off precious trichomes, the less u handle them, the better.



You need to make sure you dont get mold growing at the bottom on all those buds and hey who cares if it 'breaks off precious trichs' if its all contained in the jar, surely it dont matter lol

Congrats on this grow man, you done a good job. Look forward to seeing Alice revegged


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks guys pics today of the final product. well i mean the final harvest hehe


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 11, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> You need to make sure you dont get mold growing at the bottom on all those buds and hey who cares if it 'breaks off precious trichs' if its all contained in the jar, surely it dont matter lol
> 
> Congrats on this grow man, you done a good job. Look forward to seeing Alice revegged



  Who cares if u break off trichs!! Ar u crazy :joint: . There are way better ways to move your buds around them shake them. If u have a proper drying period, mold is unlikely, just got to make sure u burp your jars, and gently moving buds around to get air circulating. CH


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

i put my buds under a scope to see if i had been " knocking " off trichromes but seems like i have some to spare still =)


----------



## 50bud (Mar 11, 2008)

Congrats on the finished grow man, im excited to see the pics.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks 50bud theres acouple of pics of the partial harvest on page 18-19 i belive...

the rest of the pics wont be for alittle while as im currently drying half the harvest and started curing the other half today...  im gonna guess that i get around 16-20 grams plus ive smoked a few bowls =)... give or take alitte didnt have that great of lighting when i started soo next time will have better results =)


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 11, 2008)

Excellent turn out! Too bad the first one couldn't have been a female too huh?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 11, 2008)

ya dont i wish! , i been doing a method when drying , i dry for 24hours then jar for 3 hours then dry for 24 so on and so forth seems to be working nicely given my dry climate here.. course eventually it will be totally ready for jar only..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

well i been smoking alice the last 2 days now.. cuz i ran out of my other stuff damn does she taste strange but gets me RLY high! taste gets alittle better each days i thought she was dry enough for jars but when i went to check her this morning fealt all wet soo i got all the bud in the dry box again..  final smoke report still coming!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

Well guys alice is pretty much fully dried and rdy for jars just about! final dry weight was 16 grams minus acouple of bowls... so im guessing it would of been around 19-20 grams...

was checking the buds out today and just noticed that she has some purple in some of the buds.. must of picked that up from her mum.. im very pleased with the high i get from the dried buds.. its now time for curing and i cant wait for my next grow!  think i finally might order seeds and start a new GJ pretty soon as well...

the smell of the bud ranges from Kushy smelling to a strange cheesy fruit smell to the classic wet hay that needs curing =)..   def havnt smoked any weed like this before.. had my first smoke out with it last night my friend whos been waiting anxiously to try it finally did i warned him about the taste... so i went up and grabbed the jar and packed a bowl with the dryest little buds..  he was quite pleased with the high very up but yet still feel it pumpin through your veins if ya know what i mean..  pretty smooth only big hits make ya cough real bad..  most of the buds were harvested at about 70-80% cloudy 20-30% amber..  personally i would like to be able to wait alittle longer next grow =)

anyways enough talk... heres the pics!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice stone wash jeans





the buds are cool too


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 12, 2008)

lol HIE..  gotta rep the stone washed!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest GG. Now you can sit back and enjoy the fruits of your labor. :hubba:  Tell ya what mang your grows are only gonna get better.   Great job mang. :aok: *


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 13, 2008)

enjoy a nice smoke of your favorite plant for all of us here at mp!​


----------



## Melissa (Mar 13, 2008)

well done ganja grey :tokie:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks good Greg and yup TBG got it spot on you can only get better from here on. What genetics are you thinking of buying? Gonna get some lowryder types yet? I'm sure you could easily Squeeze a few in there with Alice!!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 13, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Looks good Greg and yup TBG got it spot on you can only get better from here on. What genetics are you thinking of buying? Gonna get some lowryder types yet? I'm sure you could easily Squeeze a few in there with Alice!!


 
well shoot thorn.. honestly those auto flowering plants would be the most ideal and perfect plant for my small grow area.. there just so darn expensive :doh:  could get alot of incredibly good strains for half the price.. 


heres acouple im currently looking at
MIND BENDER:
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/product_images/539/thumbs/1/stinky-pinky.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/products/539/stinky-pinky.html&h=100&w=100&sz=11&hl=en&start=7&tbnid=N55eScL8VMX-7M:&tbnh=82&tbnw=82&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpink%2Bindica%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den


Cali Special:
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/product_images/539/thumbs/1/stinky-pinky.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/products/539/stinky-pinky.html&h=100&w=100&sz=11&hl=en&start=7&tbnid=N55eScL8VMX-7M:&tbnh=82&tbnw=82&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpink%2Bindica%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den

The Pure:

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/product_images/539/thumbs/1/stinky-pinky.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/products/539/stinky-pinky.html&h=100&w=100&sz=11&hl=en&start=7&tbnid=N55eScL8VMX-7M:&tbnh=82&tbnw=82&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpink%2Bindica%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den

aurora indica of course :hubba: 

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/product_images/539/thumbs/1/stinky-pinky.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/products/539/stinky-pinky.html&h=100&w=100&sz=11&hl=en&start=7&tbnid=N55eScL8VMX-7M:&tbnh=82&tbnw=82&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dpink%2Bindica%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den

these are a few im currently looking at.. cheap as hell and semi new or not heard of..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 13, 2008)

if i do get an autoflowering plant it will be this one..

Mini Thunderfuck > description > Mini Thunderfuck is a cross of the only one plant a male of Matanuska Thunderfuck from 1993 that we managed to get to germinate after all them years crossed with our Lowryder Mint female to make it full auto flowering as its bin so long since this rare strain was around we cant tell how much of its traits were carried over to the new auto flowering Mini Thunderfuck as there is nothing to compare it to but we must say its coming along well and as soon as we can tell you more we will update this description.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 13, 2008)

yea that one appealed to me too. and that is the only annoying thing about autoflowerring strains, they to be just too expensive at the moment! If you do get any (and i wnat to di this at some point) is pollenate one with a good male and fem and get some seeds as you cant clone them.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 13, 2008)

eh those link i made messed up...


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 14, 2008)

alright guys well this is the final post for this journal.. 

Dry weight 16 grams.. weight thats left = 2 grams =( lol 

soo we pretty much smoked all of alice got the main cola left but thats about it.. def not enough weed for me.. i need to be harvesting atleast 3-4 plants at a time just for personal use lol.. 

everyone seemed to be pretty impressed by the high , taste wasnt anything special nore was smell.. but the weed spoke for it self IT WORKED! which was more then i could have imagined starting this whole thing. i ffigured alice mum has been impregnated by some hermie dirt weed plant , which it sorta was but thankfully some of those purple genetics passed down..

this was a great learning exp and alot of fun, 21 pages of fun to be exact!  and over 5000+ views later, this web site has turned me into a mean green growing machine. next time all be ready for real strains. 


thanks again all for supporting me and helping me threw the whole process 

GG


----------



## darkgangsta'92 (Mar 14, 2008)

"Props" GG.. this micro groing is intresting. Think I could pull one off in my room closet..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 14, 2008)

well darkgangsta 92.   thanks for stopin by , micro grows were created for ppl who dont have the space or will to be caught.  soo i would say its a good idea if your trying to hide somthing.. but in all honesty man dont let anyone know your buisness about the whole " parents " thing.. pretty much will just get you banned from the site.  and unless your parents are cool with it id try guriella growing , go out far away from houses and ppl , where no one goes or can see easily from the sky. and set up alittle plot check out wise man's grow journal for tips and pointers.. hope this helps

GG


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 20, 2008)

Did you manage to take any clones at all?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Jun 8, 2008)

starting up again real soon , got some dutch passion seeds and african sativa's germing , will keep anyone interested posted.

GG


----------



## Thorn (Jun 27, 2008)

oi oi where's yer plants?


----------

